#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-05
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to write a QML app
<rickspencer3> looks like the webkit has no integrated cookies support? :(
<rickspencer3> and I think I have to write C++ code to download a file from the internet
<rickspencer3> http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Download_Data_from_URL
<itmonk> hi
<itmonk> It's sad, so sad It's a sad, sad situation. And it's getting more and more absurd. Today is my application in status "pending review" 1 week ago -((
<itmonk> I'll go shoot myself
<itmonk> http://9ddf.iz.piccy.info.nyud.net:8080/i7/df9d988646eb19f9e12c026ccfdae22e/1-5-2373/18971029/win!_800.jpg
<itmonk> this is really the best solution
<itmonk> if unity had it - it would be a great proffit
<dpm> itmonk, sorry for the delay in reviewing your application. We've currently got quite a queue and your app will be reviewed as soon as possible. What's your application?
<itmonk> dpm: I understand that you have a lot of work. I am sad because I was unable to provide. The name of my application - XmasLights. I would have waited for more, but the meaning of my application - decorate your desktop for Christmas. And Christmas is almost ripe. So to me a little sad. I do not have time.
<dpm> ah, I see, we talked last week about it, but you were using another nick.
<itmonk> dpm: Yes, thank you that remember me. I used the nick PWF, sorry.
<dpm> no worries, I just wanted to make sure I was talking to the same person :)
<itmonk> I realized that to create applications with critical deathline on which they should be presented with - it's bad. I will not do so. But this is my first application for ubuntu, I really wanted to try.
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/testtools/matchers-from-elsewhere/+merge/84488 if anyone is interested
<james_w> jml, do you have an opinion on configglue?
<jml> james_w: I've forgotten what it is.
<jml> james_w: umm... no, I don't.
<james_w> ISD's wrapper around ConfigParser and optparse
<james_w> noodles775, are you happy with configglue?
<james_w> I've just got to typing "import ConfigParser" and wonder if I should switch it for configglue
<jml> james_w: call?
<james_w> on my way
<PWF> have anyone have any idea how I can elegantly check how the user environment running: unity or unity2D?
<PWF> ппц
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-06
<noodles775> james_w: django-configglue certainly makes working with settings a lot easier (having a local.cfg to override, or overriding on the command-line etc.)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<jml> hi
<james_w> morning
<dpm> hey james_w, good morning!
<james_w> hey dpm
<james_w> how are you?
<dpm> very well, thanks, how are things in Canada, is everything covered in snow already :)
<james_w> mvo, hi, I played around with lp:~james-w/pkgme-binary/pdf-backend yesterday
<james_w> dpm, yep :-)
<james_w> well, only a light dusting so far
<dpm> :)
<james_w> jml, have you had a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-binary/stormify/+merge/84529 yet?
<mvo> james_w: awsome!
<mvo> james_w: lp:~mvo/+junk/deb2dsc may be interessting (but its really hacky)
<james_w> mvo, it's untested as of yet, and doesn't match up with the way that the pdfs are currently packaged, but I think my way is better :-)
<james_w> anyway, I'm pretty sure it is feasible to handle pdfs through pkgme as well
<james_w> we're just lacking a bit of information coming from myapps I think
<james_w> which is probably the case for apps as well
<james_w> (to do a really good job I mean)
<james_w> mvo, yeah, I was going to look at converting that this morning
<jml> james_w: just then. sorry for delay. being a bit slack w/ email today.
<james_w> np
<james_w> jml, my recollection is that our care & feeding call was supposed to be weekly, and that I clearly forgot to make it a recurring event, am I misremembering?
<jml> james_w: yes.
<jml> james_w: sorry. No, you're not misremembering, you are correct.
<james_w> jml, ok, want to go over it today?
<jml> james_w: sure, why not?
<mvo> james_w: just looked over the diff, seriously good stuff !
<mvo> james_w: but misses a test ;)
<james_w> mvo, yeah yeah :-)
<mvo> (says m'test-slacker'vo)
<mvo> (cool how simple tihs looks)
<james_w> well, it's untested, so I can make it as simple as I want if it doesn't have to work :-)
<james_w> mvo, lp:~james-w/pkgme-binary/dotdeb-backend
<james_w> mvo, it ports about half your script over to pkgme
<james_w> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-binary/dotdeb-backend/files/head:/devportalbinary/backends/dotdeb/
<jml> woo
<mvo> james_w: you are *fast* :)
<mvo> james_w: the half that is good, right? that is what is ported - the bad half got rewriten
<marw> do you now any good tutorials about application indicators in ubuntu 11+ (python)? (c/p from beginners-dev)
<james_w> mvo, I just ported a random half :-)
<james_w> I think what is there would produce a working package, but not a replica of the input
<james_w> the README lists some missing things
<mvo> james_w: looking at the diff I'm impressed yet again how simple this is, changelog should be striaghtforward to grab and copyright too (assuming its a sensible deb that puts it into the right spot) maintainer I guess we could simply use the contact from myapps (does that make sense?). and maintainer scripts make me wince as we get the expanded debehlper scripts of course, but *shrug* we can't get it to prefect
<mvo> james_w: yeah, just looking over the diff :)
<james_w> changelog> that's a bit of an anomoly in pkgme right now, as it doesn't quite work like everything else in the debian directory
<james_w> copyright is easy, yes
<james_w> maintainer> contact would work, or just take the one from the .deb
 * mvo nods
<james_w> maintainer scripts> that's the tricky part of this approach I think
<mvo> yeah, I guess you are right
<Cas> hi does anyone know what changed to python in oneiric that would break the namespace for our plugins
<seanbright> i hope this is the correct forum - i am trying the example code at http://kalmbach.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/gtk-3-0-client-side-theme/ (i've also tried this in my own application and failed) but under a standard desktop install of oneiric, there is no affect at all
<dpm> seanbright, if there is no one who can help you at this time, you might want to try on http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-07
<noodles775> Morning
<rickspencer3> hey noodles775
<noodles775> rickspencer3: did you get any answers for your Qt questions the other day? zematynnad and james_w are also working on Qt apps atm, afaik.
<rickspencer3> noodles775, well, a bit
<rickspencer3> noodles775, I need someone to really help me get oriented
<rickspencer3> I need to write some code to scrape a web page, and I haven't been able to find a canonical (in the real meaning) source for the right approach
<rickspencer3> noodles775, davidpitkin connected me with someone in Qt, so that should help
<noodles775> heh, have you looked at some of the plugins for Calibre?
<noodles775> Ah, cool.
<noodles775> Oh wow, they've actually defined a recipe format for scraping sites (the BasicNewsRecipe class might have useful things for you):
<noodles775> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kovid/calibre/trunk/view/head:/recipes/abc_au.recipe
<dpm> good morning everyone
<noodles775> Hi there dpm
<dpm> hey noodles775 :)
<dpm> noodles775, quick question: where can I submit bugs for apps.ubuntu.com?
<noodles775> dpm: so *not* for myapps? that would be here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bugs
<noodles775> dpm: if it's for myapps, it's (confusingly - there's a bug about renaming one): bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bugs
<dpm> noodles775, no, not for my apps, I know that project. It's for apps.ubuntu.com
<dpm> is there a lp project where I can report bugs against that site?
<noodles775> Yep, so the former
<noodles775> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bugs
<dpm> noodles775, but that's for developer.ubuntu.com
<noodles775> dpm: sorry - my confusion...
<noodles775> dpm: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog/
<dpm> noodles775, ah, excellent, thanks :)
<dpm> noodles775, I was reading one of the comments on http://developer.ubuntu.com/2011/12/top-10-ubuntu-software-centre-app-downloads-for-november/ - the one where they were saying that they got 404 on all the free apps links. I could reproduce it earlier on this morning for Wunderlist: clicking on https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/wunderlist/ would take me to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/wunderlist/ and would give me a 404 bec
<dpm> ause there is no oneiric version of Wunderlist. I was about to report a bug, but then I've just noticed that the link now does the right thing, i.e. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/wunderlist/ takes me to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/wunderlist/. Do you have any idea on what's going on there?
<dpm> I don't understand this change of behaviour
<noodles775> just otp - i'll take look in a few mins
<dpm> noodles775, no rush. Btw, I've just seen it now: I can reproduce the issue in Chromium. Firefox does the right thing
<dpm> Let me report the bug
<noodles775> k
<dpm> bug 901114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901114 in ubuntu-webcatalog "App URLs should default to the distro where the app was last available instead of the latest distro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901114
<noodles775> Thanks dpm
<noodles775> dpm: so Chromium is taking you to the distroseries which it detected from your browser (without checking if the app existed there--bad)
<noodles775> whereas your FF version doesn't tell us the distroseries that you're using, so it defaults to the configured release (again without checking though...). Should be a straight-forward fix.
<dpm> noodles775, you're right, I hadn't realized Chromium also provided the distro series!
<dpm> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/535.1 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu/11.10 Chromium/14.0.835.202 Chrome/14.0.835.202 Safari/535.1
<Magnesus> I got review comment under new version of my game for Ubuntu Software Center "I set this to "request information" for now to ensure you are happy with the version number I picked."  - how can I answer to it? :)
<Magnesus> there is no way to reply, quite funny, but maybe there is and I just didn't notice it?
<noodles775> Magnesus: hrm - when you view your application details, at the bottom you should see a button "Resubmit application" below a text area where you can add additional notes?
<noodles775> Magnesus: let me know if that's not the case, and either way, we need to make that more obvious (perhaps in the email and/or UI)
<Magnesus> nope, no resubmit button :)
<Magnesus> I can edit the game and save changes, but the part with additional notes not in any of the steps
<Magnesus> * notes not = notes is not
<noodles775> Magnesus: It wouldn't be on any of the steps, but when you view the application details... (at least, that's where it should be)
<noodles775> Magnesus: let me create a bug for that, I'll ping you with it in case you have further information.
<Magnesus> there isn't, probably  because the app is published already
<Magnesus> and the comment is for new version
<Magnesus> waiting for review
<Magnesus> i already created a bug, but I forgot to save link to it :)
<noodles775> Ah - ok. At the top of those application details, you should see: "This application has pending changes" or similar.
<Magnesus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/901187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901187 in developer-portal "Developer doesn't have a way to respond to review comments" [Undecided,New]
<noodles775> Wonderful, thanks Magnesus
<Magnesus> "The details displayed below include further changes awaiting review. "
<Magnesus> after clicking on this link I have information with the review comment
<Magnesus> but no buttons :)
<Magnesus> ok, I'll be gone now, thanks, I'll monitor the bug
<noodles775> Thanks for the heads-up Ma...
<noodles775> doh.
<dpm> noodles775, no worries, I thanked him on twitter, where he first gave us the heads up. thanks for helping him
<dpm> hey mterry, good morning :)
<mterry> dpm, hello!
<YokoZar> mornin
<JackyAlcine> Hey YokoZar
<ep>  libsqlite3-dev is installed on 11.10 (AMD 64).   I get link errors  building a simple program using -lsqlite3  " undefined reference to `sqlite3_open' etc.  What am I missing?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-08
<james_w> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-binary/enable-tests/+merge/84963
<jml> james_w: sorry
<jml> james_w: apparently I didn't run tests before landing the last change in my remove-ldd branch.
<james_w> jml, np, I'll fix it in my branch
<jml> james_w: ta
<james_w> jml, mvo and I are on mumble
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-09
<rigved> hi everyone. can anyone tell me what are the names of the various urgency levels in Notify.Urgency? I know one is LOW.
<rigved> hi everyone. can anyone tell me what are the names of the various urgency levels in Notify.Urgency? I know one is LOW.
<noodles775> rigved: hi - I don't know,and a quick search only shows me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<noodles775> (ie. 2 == critical)
<rigved> noodles775: thanks! so, it LOW and CRITICAL are the two levels. i tested both. worked.
<james_w> jml, a nice easy one if you have a couple of minutes: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme-binary/db-name-in-config/+merge/85150
<jml> james_w: approved.
<james_w> thanks
<umpirsky> Hi everyone. I'm new in python, trying to create simple app, and I'm having trouble adding a simle dialog. I followed the pattern generated by quickly, but Glade is producing some problems, can someone help?
<umpirsky> I posted question on http://askubuntu.com/questions/86466/custom-pygtk-dialog-with-glade
<james_w> hi umpirsky
<james_w> umpirsky, it looks like you need to define a catalog for glade to find your widget
<james_w> I've put a couple of links on askubuntu, you can see if they help
<umpirsky> Хи јамес, тханкс, цхецкинг..
<umpirsky> Hi james, thanks, checking...
<umpirsky> But where should I add this definition?
<umpirsky> How come other dialogs in ubuntu template app created with quicky does not have one?
<umpirsky> For example, preferences dialog.
<umpirsky> Looks like implementing simple PyGTK dialog with Glade is a rocket science.
<james_w> umpirsky, I'm guessing the other dialogs aren't defining custom widgets to include
<umpirsky> james, run 'quickly create ubuntu-application foobar'
<umpirsky> then quickly design
<umpirsky> you will see 2 dialogs in Glade
<umpirsky> About and Preferences
<james_w> yes, but they aren't custom widgets
<james_w> I might be using the wrong word
<umpirsky> Check this http://imgur.com/UJ7VS
<umpirsky> beside preferences_repository_notifier_dialog there is a clas sname
<umpirsky> When I add my dialog, there is a GtkDialog instead my class name
<umpirsky> And that is my problem
<umpirsky> I'm spinning in circles
<umpirsky> I ahve GtkDialog which does not work with my dialog class
<umpirsky> or I have glade stucked if I change that by hand as I described on http://askubuntu.com/questions/86466/custom-pygtk-dialog-with-glade
<umpirsky> And for example, if I have non custom GtkDialog, and I add button, and add signal in Glade for activate event, I can set object to my dialog which is og GtkDialog type and my custom class method is never called
<umpirsky> I don't know if I explained it well :)
<james_w> do you have a SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog file?
<umpirsky> Yes
<james_w> SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog.py I mean
<umpirsky> Sure
<umpirsky> Extends SaveProjectDialog which extends gtk.Dialog
<umpirsky> same as preferences and about dialogs
<umpirsky> But this glade XML file is not binded with it
<umpirsky> in SaveProjectDialog constructor :
<umpirsky> builder = get_builder('SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog')
<umpirsky> new_object = builder.get_object("save_project_dialog")
<umpirsky> return new_object
<james_w> do you have a data/ui/preferences_*.xml file ?
<umpirsky> yes
<james_w> you need one of those for your new dialog I expect
<umpirsky> I have it
<umpirsky> https://gist.github.com/1452702
<umpirsky> How are those xml files connected to ui files?
<umpirsky> Ah...sec...
<umpirsky> Looks like ID was wrong
<james_w> yeah, looks like generic_name has to be SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog
<umpirsky> That's right, save_project_repository_notifier_dialog.xml was wrong
<umpirsky> Changed to https://gist.github.com/1452702
<umpirsky> Now it looks ok in Glade
<umpirsky> Shows SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog class instead GtkDialog
<umpirsky> But button activate event still does not work :(
<umpirsky> BTW, this xml files should be created by hand?
<umpirsky> I expected for Glade to create them on its own.
<james_w> I don't know
<james_w> you are hooking up to the event in SaveProjectRepositoryNotifierDialog.py ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-03
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Howdy! Just an little notification, I'll be finished with school in about two weeks and I am really looking forward to spending a good amount of time on the Developer Network. :D
<mhall119> jvrbanac: awesome, I will hopefully have some time to commit to it soon to
<mhall119> going to try and get the Quickly reboot far enough along that other people can start porting templates
<mhall119> without fear of me changing quickly-core on them
<jvrbanac> mhall119, fantastic! Yeah, I've been so swamped with work and school I've barely had a moment to breath. I was able to get some basic stuff done before the family came in for Thanksgiving, but it wasn't really worth mentioning.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: no worries, we'll get it done
<jvrbanac> ^moment to take a breath. lol
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I did add in an additional static project file path so that we don't mess with the ubuntu-community template.
<jvrbanac> With that I did add in simple scrollpanes for the class, enum, and function lists
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-04
<aquarius> mhall119, http://twitter.com/consindo/status/276056835612610560 :-)
<qwertzui11> aquarius: haha
<qwertzui11> agree
<aquarius> mhall119, on a more serious note: can a myapps program install a d-bus service?
<mhall119> aquarius: not under the current ARB/extras rules, I don't think
<mhall119> there's an exception for lenses & scopes, not that's all
<aquarius> mhall119, I had this idea for a reminders thing which would use "at" to schedule stuff, because it's *already there* so you don't need a daemon
<aquarius> and at would just do dbus-send org.my.service remindernumber=8 or whatever
<aquarius> but my service can't be d-bus activated if it can't install things there
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, you'll probably just want to target Universe
<aquarius> hmph.
<aquarius> in that case, atd can just call my app directly. ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-05
<aquarius> mhall119, I've tried following dpm's advice in https://lists.launchpad.net/quickly-talk/msg00173.html -- what I did was create ~/quickly-templates, cp -r /usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application-qtquick ~/quickly-templates, and then create an empty ~/quickly-templates/ubuntu-application-qtquick/license.py and... quickly license in my qtquick quickly project is still failing with an error in
<aquarius> /usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application/license.py .  I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do :(
<dpm> aquarius, is quickly looking at ~/quickly-templates at all? (I'm asking because I can't remember if it does by default, or if you have to set up an environment variable to do so). mterry or didrocks might know
<aquarius> dpm, I don't know. mhall119 suggested it would. I have also tried QUICKLY_TEMPLATES=/home/aquarius/quickly-templates quickly license and that didn't work either ;)
<aquarius> aha, mterry might know. mterry, ping. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: the code says it looks there, I'm just not sure where it looks *first*
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> mhall119, so it might be useful for adding brand new templates but not necessarily for overriding
<mhall119> you can re-name it to ~/quickly-templates/aq-application-template, then in your .quickly file change the template to aq-application-template
<mhall119> aquarius: possibly
<dpm> aquarius, or simply uninstall the qt and qtquick templates
<dpm> then you're sure it uses those from /home
<aquarius> stupid question: quickly doesn't require the templates at runtime, right?
<aquarius> they're just used to create the project, which is then standalone?
<dpm> I don't think so, no
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> not a stupid question, btw :)
<aquarius> dpm, I was trying to avoid uninstalling the real ones because then I'm basically forking the template :P
<aquarius> or creating aq-application-template
<dpm> so you're avoiding at all costs to become the maintainer :)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> essentially, yes :)
<aquarius> because I don't have the time to be a good maintainer
<aquarius> so if I end up being The Guy, there'll be someone else in my position three months from now and I'll be too busy to help them and they'll be just as frustrated as I am :P
<dpm> it'll probably be small fix you're contributing, come on, we'll make sure you don't get commit rights :)
<aquarius> haha! I like mhall's trick of renaming the template
<aquarius> that works, sorta
<aquarius> dpm, it seems that having an empty license.py file in the template root isn't enough to provide a license command. :)
<aquarius> mhall119, how do I provide a "quickly license" command in my template?
<aquarius> dpm, I should note that doing this rename-the-template trick breaks anyone else who wants to hack on my code, because they don't have a ubuntu-application-qtquick-sil template, but once I've contributed the fix I'll change it back :)
<dpm> hahaha, ok
<dpm> in any case, essentially, right now the quickly-community-templates are (un)maintained on a best-effort basis, so if you manage to get the template fixed, just send the mp, ping us here, we'll get the fix in and won't beg you to become the maintainer.
<dpm> Quick and painless. Well the part of actually implementing the fix _might_ be a bit of a pain :)
<aquarius> dpm, there are two ways I could fix this: disable the license command, or fix it to do it right. I'd like to do the second, but I don't know how much work it is yet :P
<dpm> :)
<aquarius> mhall119, ping aobut DstUtilsExtra and quickly
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-06
<mhall119> aquarius: I know almost nothing about DistUtilsExtra
<aquarius> mhall119, this may be simple: the bit in setup.py which sets version number and so on, can I put code in there? Or is it parsed as text?
<mhall119> aquarius: it's executed as python
<aquarius> mhall119, would having a quickly template which contained a compiled executable be acceptable?
<aquarius> mhall119, I have this idea that a quickly template for qml where you promise you're *only* going to use QML (and not add anything extra) might be a lot simpler than the existing one
<aquarius> mhall119, so it'd ship with a tiny little exe which was hardcoded to load "myapp.qml" or something similar. But if you have to *compile* that little exe from source to use the template (not to *make* the template) then it's suddenly less cool again
<mhall119> aquarius: what would be the benefit to that?
<aquarius> mhall119, no python, so it's faster. you don't need the 1.8 million different python files that quickly template provides right now
<mhall119> aquarius: I mean, why not have the executable's source in the template, and compile it?
<aquarius> mhall119, because then "quickly run" is complicated and has compile stuff in it and involves C++ and compilers and might fail and will print a million complicated compilation messages that no-one cares about, and you need dev libraries and etc
<aquarius> I don't think app developers should have to care about that. I mean, it's hard.
<mhall119> aquarius: compile it on "quickly create"
<aquarius> mhall119, it might fail
<mhall119> why would it fail on create?
<aquarius> I think it should be compiled and shipped in the distro as a binary :)
<aquarius> becuas eyou might not have the right libraries. gcc might be set up wrong. Who knows why C stuff fails? Not having to care about that is why I use python ;)
<mhall119> put the lib deps in your template's package so you know they're installed
<aquarius> also, why would I want to compile it on quickly create? why not just ship a binary?
<mhall119> so that you don't have to call your QML file "myapp.qml"
<aquarius> personally I think Ubuntu should ship a binary called qml-runner and generated stuff should depend on it. :)
<aquarius> haven't convinced everyone of that yet though
<mhall119> you haven't written it yet either ;)
<aquarius> 'cos I'd have to write it in C++. I'm prepared to put approximately as much work as I would spend writing it into convincing Saviq to write it instead. :P
<mhall119> aquarius: you can maybe convince bobweaver in #ubuntu-tv to help you with that, if you really think it's a good idea
<aquarius> mhall119, ooh good thought :)
<mhall119> as long as you'll help get it packaged and submitted to Universe
<aquarius> that's why I was going to talk to saviq
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> can myapps depend on universe stuff?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> just not other myapps stuff
<aquarius> kk
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-07
<niktto> Hi all, I'm writing python/gtk3 app for ubuntu and I realized that gir1.2-keybinder is not present in 12.04 repo, is there any chance it will be backported?
<niktto> and what could you recomend using for global keybindings instead (that would work in 12.04 and 12.10)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-09
<yellabs-r2> #ubuntu-app-devel
<yellabs-r2> sorry wrong entry
<yellabs-r2> :P
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cyber Monday! :-D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ping
<nic-doffay> seb128, took the no text use case into account for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256356
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256356 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.ItemSelector, scrolling doesn't work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> nic-doffay, great, thanks, I'm going to try that in a bit
<nic-doffay> seb128, cool just let me know if there are any further use cases I didn't take into account!
<seb128> nic-doffay, sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, last week I ran notes-app’s autopilot tests on my device with the latest image from trusty-proposed, and a bunch of them were consistently failing, could you confirm and look into it?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it *might* be related to bug #1256048
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256048 in notes-app "notes_app.tests.test_images.*.test_no_crash hang on both mako and maguro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256048
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok. is it phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trust-proposed ?
<nerochiaro> i am on --channel=trusty, is that ok too ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you’ll need trusty-proposed to get the latest image
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, updating now, then i'll have a look within the day
<oSoMoN> thanks
<nic-doffay> seb128, the fix has become slightly more unwieldy than originally anticipated. The bug you reported only happens if the parent widget is smaller than the selector, right?
<seb128> nic-doffay, if the parent widget wasn't smaller there would be a need for scrolling, the items would fit on screen?
<nic-doffay> seb128, yeah. The best way to do this would be to use the parent widget's height I think.
<nic-doffay> seb128, any idea if there's a policy against using parent.height/width?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> but that feels wrong
<seb128> let's say the parent is a column which contains 3 standarditems and the selector
<seb128> the selector height should be the parent - 3*standard
<nic-doffay> seb128, yeah I'm running into a strange animation bug which complicates using the height.
<nic-doffay> Which is the reason I'm trying to explore alternate options.
<nerochiaro_> mzanetti: hi, any news on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/fix-1218971/+merge/184753 ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro_: no... can you ask thomi?
<nerochiaro_> mzanetti: ok. maybe it's better if you reassign the bug to him too ?
<nerochiaro_> mzanetti: i'll ask him when he reappears tonight
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: when you have some time I need a hand on https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/+merge/195760
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: there's one test where I think I'm doing everything ok but it's not working as expected
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: and I would like to confirm I'm not missing something
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, which test, what’s expected, and what really happens?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN:  test_image_picker_is_gallery, at some point the gallery shows up and i can interact with it. i ask to select the first media in the list, and I get an obejct, then i click on it, but it doesn't actualyl get selected (i.e. it doesn't get the little earmark in the corner). if i manually clikc it, it works fine.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, I’ll have a look in a moment
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: much appreciated. switching to notepad in the meantime
<nerochiaro_> kenvandine: can you confirm that at the moment if i ask the content hub to pick some content with type Unknown, nothing will show up and the process will hang ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro_, that wouldn't surprise me
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, so the problem is not in test_image_picker_is_gallery, is it?
<cwayne> when writing an html5 app, can you put a canvas inside an ubuntushape?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: no, it's in test_image_picker_pick_image
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: (was eating something)
<mhall119> dholbach: is MainView.applicationName supposed to match the name of the click package and it's store entry, or the name of the .desktop file?
<dholbach> mhall119, the name of the click package AFAIK, but there's a discussion which mzanetti brought up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1256841 (1st comment)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256841 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "c-r-t gets confused if applicationName is set in C++ code" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> mhall119, so I'm not 100% sure - jdstrand would probably know
<mhall119> ok, because right now my app's click package is xda-developers-app, but used xda-developers.desktop
<mzanetti> popey: hey, can you please try this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-ssl/+merge/196986/comments/457158
<popey> mzanetti: I'm on a call, and will be afk for a bit afterwards.
<mzanetti> popey: sure. not in a hurry
<popey> ok
<mzanetti> mhall119: hey, while dpm is away, could help reviewing/testing my branches for the reminders-app? https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/+activereviews
<mhall119> mzanetti: hmm, I'm not up to speed with the reminders app codebase, so I wouldn't want to give it a +1
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<mzanetti> mhall119: that's fine. but you can give it -1 if it doesn't work:)
<popey> yeah, I'll do it now I have a system which might work with that comment from mzanetti
<mzanetti> popey: hey. did installing libssl0.9.8 help?
<popey> yes, worked
<popey> but I suspect it was actually the fact that I had old builds kicking around.
<popey> want me to try again without libssl0.9.8?
<popey> -> afk
<mzanetti> popey: ok sure. whatever you can do to help gathering more informations.... I'm a bit confused tbh
<timppa> Hi, could someone explain what's happening as my app is playing a video I get insane amount of these in SDK output: GStreamer-WARNING **: pad sink:sink has invalid direction
<timppa> I get these *many per second and CPU is topping at 100%
<timppa> Running on Ubuntu Touch...
<timppa> And running the same app on desktop it works just fine
<popey> mzanetti: cleaned up phone, removed libssl0.9.8 and it builds and runs fine on device
<mzanetti> popey: yeah..  so that matches with my experience... It didn't work. I installed 0.9.8, it started to work. I removed 0.9.8 again and it's still working
<mzanetti> popey: I wonder actually if 0.9.8 imports some certificate into the system which makes it work then with other versions too
<popey> ah, could be
<popey> lemme wipe phone and start again and test
<t1mp> how can I detect that an application is active in qtquick2?
<t1mp> using Application.active gives me undefined
<labsin> t1mp, For Ubuntu Touch? I was searching the same thing. Even have a askUbuntu question on it.
<popey> mzanetti: confirmed, without libssl0.9.8 it core dumps in terminate called after throwing an instance of 'apache::thrift::transport::TSSLException'"
<t1mp> labsin: yes, for ubuntu touch.
<t1mp> labsin: I got an answer in #qt-quick :) 19:06:19 < sletta> t1mp: Qt.application.active
<labsin> t1mp, is it working?
<t1mp> labsin: yes
<t1mp> labsin: currently I created a property bool applicationActive: Qt.application.active, and onApplicationActiveChanged gives me what I would expect
<t1mp> labsin: well, I also test on desktop, and when I move or resize the window of the app it is also inactive until I release the window
<t1mp> (release with the mouse I mean)
<labsin> t1mp, ok, thanks. You could probably also bind to it. I'll answer my askUbuntu question with this then
<t1mp> labsin: yes there are probably more elegant solutions. This was just my first test to see if the property even exists for me :)
<labsin> t1mp, ok
<danielholm> hey guys, I just wanted to give a shout for those of you who are into Bitcoins and Litecoins that I just submitted a simple app du keep up to date with it's current value: https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/coinprice
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-03
<dholbach> 0good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning. did you have time yesterday to look into that test I mentioned ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, morning! no, but I’m on it now, sorry for the delay
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no problem
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Day of People with Disability! :-D
<t1mp> oSoMoN: hello
<t1mp> oSoMoN: in webbrowser-app, does the address bar currently use a Panel or Toolbar?
<oSoMoN> t1mp, it uses a Panel
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok. And there is no automatic hiding of that toolbar after inactivity, right?
 * t1mp is checking that he doesn't break anything with some minor implementation changes to toolbar and panel
<oSoMoN> t1mp, no
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok, thanks. final question: are all webbrowser autopilot tests supposed to pass on maguro?
<t1mp> I'm running ubuntuuitoolkit tests now, but I'll run webbrowser tests also afterwards.
<oSoMoN> t1mp, yes, they are
<oSoMoN> t1mp, check the latest results at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: hey. do you know what I need to do in order to make autopilot print the applications debug output?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: it seems to do that for me without me needing to do anything extra
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: oh, wait, you mean the app output, not the test output
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: yeah
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: then AFAIK you can't. but you can tail -f the logfile that the app generates, let me find the path for you
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: ah right...
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: logs are in ~/.cache/upstart
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do an ls and you should be able to find your app's log (the names seems different if it's a click app, or legacy, or something else)
<t1mp> oSoMoN: cool, thanks.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m running the test on the device with phablet-test-run -v, and here is some interesting output I’m getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6514021/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, clearly, it’s tapping at the wrong position on screen, the center of the only image in my gallery is more like at 230,640 on the screen
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so I would say you’re not selecting the right object
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hmm, i kind of copied that code from a gallery tests
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: does autopilot vis work for you ? that would simplify things a lot if i could poke around the object tree that way
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, wild guess: photo = grid.select_many("OrganicItemInteraction")[0] selects the item with the date, not the picture
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you check test_picker_mode.py in the gallery's tests, you have test_pick_first_photo(), which is where i took the code from. am i doing something totally different ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: or subtly different but wrong ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t know, I’m not familiar with the gallery-app tests, the code seems to make sense, but from my observations it’s clearly not selecting the right object
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’d say subtly different but wrong
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if you dump the tree of objects to a file, you should be able to determine which item is the photo, by looking at the global rects
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i tried that, dumps way too much stuff. i'll give it another shot and try to find the right item
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's really frustrating though that not even autopilot vis works
<oSoMoN> yeah
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, try grepping on the globalRects, since you know more or less where the photo lives on screen (the dimensions of maguro’s screen are 720×1280)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll give that a shot
<nerochiaro> om26er: any idea why running apps on the desktop with -testability fails with this error: "Library qttestability load failed!"
<om26er> nerochiaro, probably due to incompatible versions of python-autopilot and autopilot-qt
<nerochiaro> om26er: can that be fixed ? it's been around for weeks
<om26er> nerochiaro, sorry, i got shifted to doing totally different things. I am going to email the autopilot guys, or can you send an email to the autopilot mailing list ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'd appreciate if you could do that, as you know the problem and the tool better than i do
<om26er> nerochiaro, Ok
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what was the function to dump the object tree ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't know what's going on in the gallery, but printing the tree confirms that that OrganicItemInteraction is the right children of the grid to click on (it has inside the mousearea that reacts to the click and the overlay that signals the selection)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so either autopilot is reportig the wrong globalRect or the move function is moving the cursor to the wrong place
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I notice that you’re first moving the cursor to the item, then clicking, how about just clicking on the item? not that I expect it will make a difference, but it would make for shorter code anyway
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: doesn't make any difference indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm kind of blocked by this to be honest
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, how many OrganicItemInteraction does the select_many(…) call returns? and how many images do you have in your library
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i have one, and select_many returns one
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and what’s the values of its global rect?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: 24,195 216x216
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, is this consistent with where the photo appears on screen?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i would say so
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, just a random idea: add an image to your library, and print information about all the instances of OrganicItemInteraction returned by select_many(…)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hmm, 24, 195 and 252, 195... that's fishy, i thought 24 was the x
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, globalRect is x,y,w,h
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, this is really weird: if i have 2 images, and click on the first, it works
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, could it be a race condition with the position of the photo? try adding a sleep(2) before clicking on the photo, and see if that makes a difference
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: already done, no difference
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and if i delete one photo i have the same issue again, adding one more fixes it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but with three pictures it is broken again
<nerochiaro> wtf ?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: sent you an email with a lot of details about what is going wrong in these integration tests for browser content picker, and CC'd om26er . If you need any other detail to be able to take it from there let me know
<bfiller> nerochiaro: great, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-04
<pianogmx> if my familiarity is with java with some familiarity with C++, what would be the best way of getting started to contribute to ubuntu / app development?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wear Brown Shoes Day!  :-D
<t1mp> JamesTait: haha. good to know :) good morning to you too.
<JamesTait> t1mp, I was hesitant to post it, because I don't have any brown shoes myself. :-/
<t1mp> haha :)
<AlienPenguin> hi all, i am experimenting with ubuntu-touch on a nexus 4, i tried to use "import QtLocation" in a qml program but ubuntu-sdk complained about not finding it. any hints/examples?
<AlienPenguin> also, what is the gps device? i tried accessing ttyUSB0 with no luck
<timppa> AlienPenguin: You need QtDeclarative packages on Desktop Ubuntu where you run SDK
<popey> mzanetti: lenovo engineer just arrived.. be there in a moment
<mzanetti> popey: no worries
<seanz> Greetings. Would this be the right channel to find a package maintainer?
<seanz> I'm looking to talk with someone who maintains a package with a Java .war file.
<sarnold> seanz: a click package or a .deb package?
<seanz> sarnold: .deb package. I don't know what a click package is.
<seanz> So maybe click package is what I want, but I lack knowledge. :)
<sarnold> seanz: newfangled phone and tablet-aimed thingy :)
<seanz> Oh, nope. Not me.
<sarnold> seanz: try #ubuntu-devel :)
<seanz> For .deb package info?
<sarnold> yeah, more packagers will hang out there than here, I think; this channel is more for people who are building new phone and tablet applications and the infrastructure to support those
<seanz> Interesting. #ubuntu-devel's subject line indicated this channel for "app development". I figured that meant .deb packages.
<seanz> Got it.
<seanz> Thanks.
<iBelieve> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> mhall119: I have questions about where to place the Settings tab/page in the File Manager app, do you know who I should talk to? My question is sparked by LP #1257871
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1257871 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Settings should be an icon on the toolbar instead of a tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257871
<mhall119> iBelieve: I brought this up with the design team at UDS, I think the desire is to provide a consistent way of accessing app settings, but I don't think any specific approach has been chosed yet
<iBelieve> mhall119: okay, thanks
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> I think a button in the Toolbar is best for now
<mhall119> IMO anyway
<davmor2> mhall119, iBelieve: +1 for the button, the only issue then becomes the behaviour of clicking the button and which side you put the button :D
<mhall119> I think (hope) that ultimately apps will be able to use the HUD toolbar's buttons for accessing their preferences
<charlie_> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<hualet> hello, anyone uses pyqt&qml ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ninja Day! :-D
<ahayzen> mhall119, I added the work items to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/coreapps-1404-music-dev a few days ago but nothing has appeared in http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-14.04/music-app-dev.html any ideas wht i've done wrong?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: You look like you have time for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expanding-listitem/+merge/195602
<mzanetti> :P
<Kaleo> mzanetti, ahahah
<Kaleo> mzanetti, let me finish the current MR and then I'll take it
<Kaleo> mzanetti, we have only 2 approved reviewers on the team right now ;)
<mzanetti> I see... didn't know you need to get approver rights in the SDK team
<fat32> w
<mhall119> ahayzen: the blueprint needs to have the "Series goal" set to Ubuntu Trusty
<mhall119> or rather, coreapps-14.04
<ahayzen> mhall119, i'm 'Not allowed here', so can't set the series goal :/
<mhall119> popey: ^^ is that the blueprint you're using for the music app this cycle?
<popey> yup
<mhall119> ok, I've set the series goal then
<ahayzen> mhall119, thx
<mhall119> np
<popey> thanks
<nic-doffay> seb128, mind giving a hands on test comment for this when you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1256356/+merge/197342
<seb128> nic-doffay, sure
<nic-doffay> seb128, cheers!
<enedil> Hay!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Miners' Day! :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-07
<untitled1> Hello there I have a Read-Only File system on my Touch and would like to make it so I do not.  I tried s to remount as readable and writable but it will not work.  Any tips ?
<untitled1> or a good channel top ask this question ?
<iamsvkris> hey!, i am a newbie in ubuntu app development. I am going through the tutorials in developer.ubuntu.com. The thing is when i created a sample ubuntu-htmui project, no .qml file is being created as explained in the tutorial. Not even app.js file is being created. my qt creater version is 2.8.1 and it is based on qt 5.0.2
<iamsvkris> Somebody please help me!
<iamsvkris> this screenshot shows my project structure
<iamsvkris> http://imgur.com/oxeBzQ6
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-01
<Elleo> viejotren: http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<viejotren> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> no problem :)
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> moaning
<Mirv> bzoltan_: can you comment on nik90_'s branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-seeds/add-qml-connectivity/+merge/237442 regarding adding our connectivity-api's QML module to the seed?
<Mirv> nik90_: oh, btw, could you rebase it now to vivid since it has stuck there?
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> do we have a tutorial on how to run your simple touch app on a device from qtcreator?
<seb128> I tried to run/deploy from qtcreator (on vivid) without luck, it looks like it tries to ssh to the device but fails
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  OK, I take a look
<bzoltan_> seb128:  it should work out of box without any magic
<seb128> bzoltan_, it doesn't (device is a krillin on current rtm image), how can I debug what is not working?
<bzoltan_> seb128:  your environment might be broken. is the device dev enabled?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I can adb to it
<bzoltan_> seb128: good
<bzoltan_> seb128: clean up the ~/.config/QtProject
<bzoltan_> seb128: remove the ssh keys from ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk and from the device
<bzoltan_> seb128: and redecet the device from the devices page
<seb128> bzoltan_, hum, now qtcreator only lists an emulator and not the krillin anymore
<Mirv> bzoltan_: thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Day With(out) Art Day! :-D
<seb128> ok, dev mode was off, it's back on
<seb128> bzoltan_, do I need to click on some of the "execute" buttons for things like "setup public key auth"?
<bzoltan_> seb128:  no, it is automatic
<bzoltan_> seb128:  just plug in and it is ready to play
<seb128> bzoltan_, "run" should run on the device? qtcreator output's log has
<seb128> "Warning: Permanently added '[127.0.0.1]:10000' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<seb128> Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet"
<seb128> and nothing runs neither on the device nor on the desktop
<bzoltan_> seb128:  your ssh keys and pairing is busted
<seb128> bzoltan_, I just deleted the config on both sides
<seb128> how do I redo pairing?
<seb128> should I install openssh-server on the device?
<bzoltan_> seb128: it is installed
<seb128> why does it try to connect to 127.0.0.1?
<bzoltan_> seb128:  what you see is an ssh issue, it can be caused by many things
<seb128> that's localhost, not the device
<bzoltan_> seb128:  the device ports are forwarded
<bzoltan_> seb128:  the device connectivity is adb+ssh
<seb128> bzoltan_, it's giving me a "too many auth failure", do you know how those are stored?
<seb128> what to reset?
<seb128> bzoltan_, it looks like it tries to ssh to my local desktop and not to the device
<bzoltan_> seb128:  it connect to the device vi the ports the device  forwarded to your localhost
<seb128> bzoltan_, how can I debug that not working?
<bzoltan_> seb128:  we do not have usb net
<seb128> bzoltan_, can I run a ssh command by hand to debug it?
<bzoltan_> seb128: you ca try to ssh into the device from the devices page
<seb128> bzoltan_, that open a command line for a second and close it
<seb128> I can't see what is wrong, it's closing before
<seb128> not sure if there are logs somewhere
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<bzoltan_> seb128:  the logs are on the logs window or in the logs tab
<bzoltan_> seb128:  but yes, you ca try from commandline, but you will see the same message.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great work with the zoom in effect on the level start!
<seb128> bzoltan_, to what port do I need to ssh? how do I see what port have been fwded?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool, thanks.
<bzoltan_> seb128:  I remember I have seen the same problem... it is an ssh thing
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I started to do the new levels yesterday. found a bug in level2 :/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: andi walking in level2 doesn'
<mzanetti> mivoligo: andi walking in level2 doesn't fit into the road
<bzoltan_> seb128:  adb forward --list
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think the path needs to be moved a wee bit down
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'll push my stuff soon, so you can see it yourself
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the underwater world is really cool :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks :) what about the paths on the last 6 levels? DO you want to make them visible?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm still not sure about that... you do have a point about the increased difficulty
<mzanetti> mivoligo: a friend of mine is playing the game (the old existing 9 levels) all the time. I'll ask him on his opinion
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also I don't have a really good idea how to do the paths there
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what I tried didn't feel right
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I would go for a brighter stripe... hard to explain. let me try to find an example image
<mzanetti> mivoligo: a bit like this: http://pixabay.com/en/away-path-trace-sand-desert-375842/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that might work
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I hope no one will be offended by BSD reference in one of the level ;)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> I don't think that'll be a problem
<mzanetti> mivoligo: did you see the new layout in the level selector?
<mzanetti> 6x5
<mivoligo> yes, pulled yesterday just to check
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think it's even better now
<mzanetti> +1
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about the destroying particles? can you use couple images for that or just one?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: we can add different images, yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: are you thinking about a mix of images?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: or one image per enemy, but different ones for each enemy?
<mzanetti> or both? :D
<seb128> bzoltan_, ok, it works if I don't use the ssh agent on my desktop
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D I made couple bolds and cogs and stuff
<mzanetti> mivoligo: need to play around with the particle effect. not exactly sure how it works yet. but yeah, we can have a mix of images there
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what size do we need?
<bzoltan_> seb128: good to know... we have to cover that case somehow.  Would you mind to file a bug and describe your setup, please?
<seb128> bzoltan_, sure can do, against what component?
<bzoltan_> seb128: thank you -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<mzanetti> mivoligo: good question... I think how it works is that it takes an image, copies that like a 50 times and uses each copy as a particle
<mzanetti> mivoligo: depending on the parameters the size of those particles change, they can even grow and shrink during the animation
<bzoltan_> seb128:  I have had similar problem long time ago and I have heard few people suffered from the same issue. So i have to address this case. Thank you for discovering the reason.
<seb128> bzoltan_, you are welcome, thanks for helping me debug ;-)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think it would make sense if you play around with it. I can prepare a sample QML file for you that just plays a particle effect and you play with the artwork and tweak the params
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: another thing on my todo list is the About (info) page. What do you want to see there?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: or is there some Ubuntu touch standard already for that?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: our names, a list of names generated by the loaded level pack (e.g. credits for the music), the GPL disclaimer and I guess a donate button
<mzanetti> mivoligo: there isn't a standard, but nik90_ did something great for fahrplan. let me find the screenshots
<mzanetti> mivoligo: check out the first 3 screenshots here: https://github.com/smurfy/fahrplan/pull/139
<mzanetti> mivoligo: doesn't need to be the same if you don't want to. just some food for thoughts
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<uglyandstupid> hi
<uglyandstupid> is there a way to put toolBar in the bottom ?
<uglyandstupid> instead nf the default top
<uglyandstupid> humm it's hardly coded
<dholbach> dpm, what do you suggest we do about http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/api/?
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, I'm going to ask dbarth
<uglyandstupid> is there a way to layout tooBar (ApplicationWindow) in bottom instead of top please ?
<dholbach> great
<DanChapman> uglyandstupid: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#useDeprecatedToolbar-prop
<DanChapman> uglyandstupid: or you can create one using a Panel component
<uglyandstupid> DanChapman: i know, i was just hoping to avoid writing a new component
<weeman1337> Hello there, I have some scope dev questions! Anyone here who can help?
<davidcalle> weeman1337, I can try :)
<weeman1337> davidcalle, thanks!
<weeman1337> Here's the first one: Is it possible to limit an image height for a PreviewWidget?
<davidcalle> weeman1337, I don't think you can, but that's a question for Saviq if he's around ^
<weeman1337> Or alternatively disable scaling..
<dholbach> jdstrand, I replied to the merge proposal again - unfortunately it's merged now :-/
<Saviq> weeman1337, no, the image height is preset at 22 grid units
<weeman1337> Saviq, ok it would be nice if an options for this will be added in the future.. Small images are looking very ugly when they are scaled up.
<weeman1337> davidcalle, here's another one: Can I deploy images with my scope package? If yes, how do I link them?
<Saviq> weeman1337, hmm if you have a small image maybe it's better to use the Header widget and put it as the mascot?
<Saviq> weeman1337, the Image widget is really geared towards high quality images
<jdstrand> dholbach: yeah, I responded
<weeman1337> Saviq, I tried this, but the image will be scaled to fit the mascot height and then left and right parts are missing..
<Saviq> weeman1337, you could file a bug for ubuntu-ux so that the design team takes that into account
<weeman1337> Saviq, ok I'll do this. Maybe it isn't actually a bug. But then the design may be improved.
<dholbach> jdstrand, pindonga is looking into it and will propose another MP
<pindonga> jdstrand, hi, thx for your comment
<pindonga> was meaning to ask you about it
<pindonga> the previous mp was done to unblock some packages having issues to land
<pindonga> I'll back these changes out this week
<pindonga> not today as I'm in the middle of other stuff, but will have it done by EOW
<pindonga> jdstrand, just to confirm.. policy_version is and will be a float (for the foreseeable future)
<jdstrand> pindonga: yes. that is an intentional, conscious design decision to have very simple versions for policy_version
<pindonga> jdstrand, ack... sorry for the noise... will have it fixed by EOW
<davidcalle> weeman1337, sure you can. Look at data/CMakeLists.txt to see how to ship icons. Then, you can access the scope install dir from your code with http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.ScopeBase/#a32744a21076d9dacc98362412c6a63d5
<renatu> dpm, how I can create a translation for "pt-BR" on this project? https://translations.launchpad.net/libusermetrics
<dpm> renatu, you need to be a member of Ubuntu Translators, but I think you should at least be able to submit a translation suggestion. If you go to that page, do you have Brazilian Portuguese shown as an empty translation? For this, you'll have to have set Brazilian Portuguese as your preferred language in LP
<renatu> dpm, the Brazilian Portuguese does not appear on the list
<dpm> renatu, have you specified it as your preferred language? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/QuickStartGuide/FirstSteps#Telling_Launchpad_About_Your_Preferred_Languages
<dpm> or directly: https://translations.launchpad.net/+editmylanguages
<renatu> dpm, I clicked on " View all languages"
<dpm> right, but have you done that? ^
<renatu> dpm, ok now is showing a empty "Brazilian" translation, thanks
<renatu> dpm, I will submit some suggestions
<dpm> excellent
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, Hey, I've been playing about with Bacon2d and was wondering what is the best way of creating a semi-circle which is dynamic or can collide with dynamic/static objects.
<kenvandine> ahayzen, give me a few, in a meeting
<ahayzen> kenvandine, no problem :)
<dpm> a new contributor to Calendar, nice!
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-event-default-values/+merge/243071
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so a semi-circle is probably not trivial
<kenvandine> would it matter if it was a fixture that was a full circle just half of it visible?
<kenvandine> like for example off the bottom of the screen, etc
<ahayzen> thats what i have at the moment...but..
<ahayzen> if i make it dynamic then it 'sits' on the 'ground' as a circle?
<ahayzen> and if i have it as static then i can't enforce gravity on it
<kenvandine> you could make it not collide with the ground
<ahayzen> unless there is a way of cutting the bottom of the fixture off?
<kenvandine> so you want the semi-circle to move?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, basically the semi-circle is the character...which moves along the bottom of the screen and can 'jump'...then there is a dynamic ball flying around that they hit
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i think it's groupIndex
<ahayzen> i've just unsure of the best way of doing it... at the moment it is static and then i just move the x and apply a linearVelocity for jumping (but can't get it to 'float' back down)
<kenvandine> you can change that, so it doesn't collide with the ground
<kenvandine> then you can make the ball collide with both the ground and the semi-circle
<ahayzen> would the semi-circle not then just keep falling down and off the screen?
<kenvandine> does the semi-circle actually need gravity?
<kenvandine> does it need to leave the ground?
<kenvandine> can jump
<kenvandine> right..
<kenvandine> ok, so that makes it trickier
<kenvandine> i think you need to create a polygon then...
<ahayzen> unless somehow with linearVelocity we can emulate gravity :)
<kenvandine> with lots of vertices
<ahayzen> that was my other thought :)
<kenvandine> that's the right way
<ahayzen> guess i can try and figure out something that generates the vertices :)
<kenvandine> there's a non-free tool that works well... it's windows, but works well in wine
<kenvandine> https://www.codeandweb.com/physicseditor
<kenvandine> i'm experimenting with creating an exporter for that which we can read in
<ahayzen> oh cool :)
<kenvandine> but... basically you can open an image for your semi-circle in it
<kenvandine> and have it trace it to create the fixture
<kenvandine> then export it for various physics engines
<kenvandine> then you could parse the output to get your list of vertices :)
<kenvandine> it has a really flexible pluggable exporting system
<ahayzen> awesome
<kenvandine> so i'm thinking of writing an exporter for it that creates qml :)
<kenvandine> for an Entity
<kenvandine> but for you now you can just the grab the vertices
<kenvandine> Elleo, unless you want to add a feature like that to bacon2d-editor :)
<kenvandine> open a sprite/image and trace it :)
<ahayzen> hehe
<kenvandine> it wouldn't be complicated to do for something like a semi-circle
<kenvandine> it gets more complicated for things like terrain
<Elleo> kenvandine: heh, sure, if you don't mind it being done at some far distant future date ;)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i never complain about people taking a long time to do something in their spare time :)
<Elleo> could try running an cv edge detector or something on the sprite
<kenvandine> Elleo, have you ever seen PhysicsEditor?
<Elleo> kenvandine: nope
<Elleo> looks neat
<kenvandine> it's pretty nice... but not free... and no linux version
<Elleo> ah, yeah
<kenvandine> you can use it for free...
<kenvandine> but they annoy you into buying it :)
<Elleo> reckon I could make an approximation of it with my vaguely remembered computer vision skills ;)
<kenvandine> they make you wait to export stuff
<ahayzen> kenvandine, anyway thanks for your help i'll try creating it via a polygon
<Elleo> sprite's would be far easier to trace than real camera images
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and... it would make it SOOOO much easier to create interesting stuff
<kenvandine> games almost never use just circles and rectangles :)
<kenvandine> and if we could just spit out the QML for an entity from it... WOOT
<kenvandine> PhysicsEditor includes tweaking the physics properties too, not just tracing
<kenvandine> so restitution, density, etc
<kenvandine> and simulation
<kenvandine> so overlaps with bacon2d-editor
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> it's definitely doable
<Elleo> most of my freetime is spoken for at the moment though :P
<Elleo> might get a chance to hack on the editor over christmas a bit though
<Elleo> although I'd kind of like to rewrite that to save load tiled files instead of pure qml
<Elleo> so might do that first
<Elleo> (except for the entities, which'd still be qml)
<kenvandine> cool!
<popey> jdstrand: could you please respond to this app if you have time? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/114/changerequest/
<dholbach> mhall119, I always forget: for lp:developer-ubuntu-com changes to land, do we need IS?
<mhall119> dholbach: depends on the page
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1338393/+merge/243299 (community page)
<dholbach> here's also https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/developer-ubuntu-com/bug-861031/+merge/77395 (home page)
<mhall119> homepage requires IS, community I think is in the database
<dholbach> ignore the latter
<dholbach> mhall119, in the database - does that mean it can be landed through the ui somewhere?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah
<mhall119> through the WP admin
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> mhall119, I found it in the UI, but I can't see a "save" button (or "publish" or whatever)
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, it looks like that page is hard-coded in the template as well, so it also requires a change in bzr branch and RT
<dholbach> ok, cjohnston approved my MP - how do we move forward?
<mhall119> once it's merged into trunk, file an RT asking them to update the WP theme to the new version (I usually specify the version #)
<mhall119> IS should know where the code and branch live
<jdstrand> popey: I don't have time to do a code review to see if those are safe. account-qml-plugin and account-provider need that right now until mardy updates signon so that they can run under confinement
<jdstrand> (sorry)
 * jdstrand notes there is no guarantee of timely code audits in the store (there is no staffing for them)
<jdstrand> that said, even if there was code to audit, there is nothing saying the binaries in the click were compiled with the source, so...
 * jdstrand is talking generally, no about this particular developer
<mzanetti> I wish there was a way to link the uploaded source with the compiled binaries
<mardy> jdstrand: but account plugins are QML code, so it should definitely be in the click; the only thing to pay attention for, is that it doesn't import a C++ module
<mzanetti> but that would require building on the server... so I figure it's not something that can be done easily
<jdstrand> that's true of qml-plugin and provider?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, if i go above 8 vertices i get "Polygon: Invalid number of vertices: 9" is this correct? the docs state "A polygon must have 3 or more vertices." but no maximum
<wxl> hacksummit.org, a free online dev conference, just started, folks
<dpm> popey, balloons, mhall119 -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/12/the-showdown-deadline-is-approaching-get-your-scopes-ready
<balloons> oO
<zmaj> hello guys..I just finished my own web browser...I just need to find nice icons and to polish it a little :D
<davmor2> ahayzen_: Hey dude I'm having an issue with one particular album, The details show correctly in the scope but if I click on play album nothing open, if I then select the album from the list it shows no track, the tracks are there in the folder and show on the scope so not sure what is going on :)
<ahayzen_> davmor2, is it an album with various artists?
<ahayzen_> davmor2, that sounds like a bug we were just fixing
<davmor2> Adele 21 I don't think there are various artists on it
<davmor2> ahayzen_: ^
<ahayzen_> davmor2, eg bug 1377510 or bug 1393907
<ubot5> bug 1377510 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Soundtracks and other "Various Artists" album types are not well supported in the Albums tab" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377510
<ubot5> bug 1393907 in Ubuntu Music App "No songs displayed in the album view of albums corresponding to the various artist group" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393907
<ahayzen_> davmor2, hmm ok ... i would be interested if the tweaks may have fixed your case as well
<ahayzen_> otherwise that sounds strange
<davmor2> ahayzen_: haha :)
<ahayzen_> davmor2, are you able to take the latest version of lp:music-app ?
<popey> i have the same album here
<popey> plays fine
<ahayzen_> it depends if albumArtist has been set in the metadata itself
<ahayzen_> which depending how you have ripped/sourced the file may vary ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen_: it is from 7 digital
<ahayzen_> uhoh lol
<ahayzen_> oh unless ur hitting that ms2 issue
<ahayzen_> davmor2, are you on vivid or rtm?
<davmor2> ahayzen_: rtm
<popey> downloaded on the phone?
<ahayzen_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-001
<davmor2> popey: no through u1 music store as was on downloaded in Rhythmbox
<ahayzen_> oh ok not ^^ then :P
<ahayzen_> davmor2, either you could try the latest version to see if it has fixed it...or ping across the actual track to me and i can try it on mine with the latest
<davmor2> I'm wondering if it is the newly added media bug, I had added a new directory to the sdcard to store all the muziks in :)
<ahayzen_> davmor2, if it works after restarting your phone then yes it is
<davmor2> I'll try that first then look at the latest musicplayer trunk
 * ahayzen_ wonders why that silo has not landed
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> almost have 70 users
<akiva-thinkpad> greg kroah hartman is doing an AMA on reddit
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ny1lz/im_greg_kroahhartman_linux_kernel_developer_ama/
<akiva-thinkpad> woah
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm pretty surprised there is that many
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<akiva-thinkpad> very interesting
<ahoneybun> yea I did not expect that many users
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-02
<ahoneybun> I'm getting a error about space on /cache/recovery
<ahoneybun> while trying to flash over android
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> I just realized that I missed a session with DSM... bah!
<ahoneybun> oh
<david1> What are the dimensions of an indicator icon?
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> nik90_: ping
<mihir> nik90_: when you get time could you just review kunal's MP?
<brendand> popey, that music app bug i mentioned the other day: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1398323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398323 in Ubuntu Music App "Music player can get into a state where tapping on a track doesn't start playing it" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> popey, sorry i got sidetracked with some other stuff yesterday
<viejotren> hi guys, morning, i have a problem in qtcreator, i got these messages:   package 'libunity-scopes>=0.6.0' not found --   package 'net-cpp>=1.1.0' not found,   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  package 'process-cpp' not found
<viejotren> those packages are not in repos, i'm using 14.10, how can i fix this?
<davidcalle> viejotren, have you tried updating your build targets? (Tools -> Options -> Ubuntu)
<viejotren> davidcalle I will try it right now
 * davidcalle tries to reproduce the issue
<viejotren> davidcalle: cool, give me some minutes
<viejotren> davidcalle: I'll create another click build target, question my current arch is amd64, I read is a better idea to choose i386, is this correct?
<davidcalle> viejotren, if it's for the emulator, I'm not sure it really matters. On the other hand, I don't use it a lot.
<viejotren> davidcalle: cool, i hope would fix the problem
<davidcalle> viejotren, yes, in any case new click build targets (or updating existing ones) should fix your problem, since they don't update automatically (for now).
<viejotren> davidcalle: great, it is downloading packages now, hope it works, i'll let you know when it finishes
<davidcalle> viejotren, np
<popey> thanks brendand
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Giving Tuesday! :-D
<nik90_> mihir: I already tested and commented on that MR sometime back
<nik90_> If Kunal fixed the issues I pointed out then it should be good to go
<uglyandstupid> hi
<uglyandstupid> i'm using a specific otf font thanks to FontLoader, unfortunately it does not look to work and also it's strange to to see onStatusChanged logging anything
<uglyandstupid> anyone know in which cases onStatusChanged does not raise please ?
<mihir> nik90_: okay great , I guess he has addressed most of them and for one he'll propose new MP.
<viejotren> Hi, I have problems with thsese packages in qtcreator: process-cpp, libunity-scopes and net-cpp, I've already update my click target, still the same, any ideas how to fix it?
<dpm> viejotren, what is the actual problem? What are you trying to do? Are you developing a scope? Are you trying to compile it to run it in the emulator or on a phone?
<dpm> one common problem is forgetting to add the :armhf suffix when installing packages in a phone chroot
<dpm> e.g. if that is the case, make sure you do # apt-get install process-cpp:armhf
<dpm> etc.
<viejotren> dpm: i'm trying to develop a scope, after the initial phase (scope name, maintainer, kit selection and version control) in the main screen i just have the cmakelist.txt, just that, and in general messages I got those errors (packages not found)
<viejotren> dpm: I don't even get to the testing stage
<dpm> viejotren, try doing what I suggested. Do you know how to install packages in your chroot?
<viejotren> not sure dpm: would you mind to explain me please?
<viejotren> dpm: I've already try that command from the terminal and it did not work
<dpm> viejotren, in Qt Creator, try to go to Tools > Options, then select the Ubuntu tab as shown here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/manage_targets-700x404.png
<dpm> can you send a screenshot of what you see in there?
<viejotren> dpm: sure, give me a minute
<dpm> sure
<uglyandstupid> anyone know in which cases onStatusChange of FontLoader never raise please ? i'm stuck with some otf fonts that wont load from QML but loads correctly from C++
<viejotren> dpm: here: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-12-02_06_01_58-ndBbVzqE.png
<viejotren> dpm: at the left of the picture you may see that i just have cmakelist.txt file in my project
<viejotren> pdm: my system is amd64 based, i read it is a better idea to choose i386 for targets, is this related with my problem?
<dpm> viejotren, you're fine. You've got an i386 click target, which will work well with the emulator, which is also i386 based
<viejotren> dpm: cool
<dpm> viejotren, you'll need to click on the "Maintain" button and on the terminal that will open, install these packages:
<dpm> viejotren, # apt-get install libprocess-cpp-dev libunity-scopes-dev libnet-cpp-dev
<dpm> viejotren, that will install them in your click chroot that you can use with the emulator
<viejotren> dpm: ok, I'll do it, give a minutes
<dpm> viejotren, however, from the screenshot I see that you're actually not choosing the emulator kit, you've selected the desktop kit (above the green Play button)
<viejotren> dpm: you're right, i was trying something different, anyway it did not work
<dpm> viejotren, so if you want to run your scope additionally on the desktop, you should probably open a terminal on the host and run 'sudo apt-get install libprocess-cpp-dev libunity-scopes-dev libnet-cpp-dev'
<dpm> once you've done all that, please restart Qt Creator
<viejotren> dpm: cool, I will do it in a minutes, it seems my internet connection is slow
<dpm> ok
<pindonga> jdstrand, when you've got a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/policy-version-float/+merge/243387
<mzanetti> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/tagger/trunk/+pots/tagger/ca/+translate
<mzanetti> and I guess https://translations.launchpad.net/tagger/trunk/+pots/tagger/es/+translate too
<mzanetti> anyone else speaking some non-english languages: https://translations.launchpad.net/tagger :)
<dpm> mzanetti, done for 'ca', but I'm not a member of the Spanish translation team
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks :)
<dholbach> .
<gventuri> nik90_: hi mate, do you have a second?
<nik90_> gventuri: hey, sure
 * kalikiana so looking forward to the day the Share menu contains anything other than Messages
<gventuri> nik90_: I had issues last couple of weeks and I had reinstall Utopic, as Vivid was too unstable on the Krillin, do you know if it has become more stable now?
 * kalikiana filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1398426
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398426 in webbrowser-app "Share menu never shows anything but Messages" [Undecided,New]
<popey> gventuri: hard for nik90_ to answer as he doesn't have a krillin ☻
<gventuri> popey: right
<nik90_> gventuri: I am running rtm on my n4 atm...haven't tried vivid yet
<gventuri> popey: are you guys landing the updated apps for both Utopic & Vivid?
<popey> the core apps land in the store
<popey> they hit everyone
<gventuri> popey: I couldn't see the updates
<popey> we are limited in terms of what we can update for the apps which come by default
<gventuri> popey: strange, I couldn'yt see the updated calendar
<popey> they have to pass QA
<popey> calendar was updated in the store yesterday
<gventuri> popey: does it have the week viw?
<gventuri> view
<popey> i dont think so
<gventuri> popey: OK
 * popey checks
<gventuri> popey: so for apps testing I can keep RTM for the moment
<popey> no, new week view not landed yet
<popey> yeah, rtm is stable
<gventuri> popey: exactly
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, do you know if there is any way I can enable coverage reports when running unit tests ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, you need to talk to alesage about that.
<alesage> nerochiaro, which codebase are you working with?
<nerochiaro> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/photo-editor
<alesage> nerochiaro, let me investigate a little, ok?
<nerochiaro> alesage: no rush
<nerochiaro> alesage: and thanks
<alesage> nerochiaro, my pleasure
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have a link handy to that video you posted about running phone apps windowed on unity8?
<thecosmicfrog> Anyone ever come across "ClickChrootException: Failed to create chroot (exit status 100)"? Getting it during the Kit creation process in Ubuntu SDK, as per:
<thecosmicfrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1398460
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398460 in click (Ubuntu) "Click fails to create chroot (exit status 100) during Kit creation process" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog: The "No space left on device" does not sound too good to me
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan - More than 10GB left on device and plenty of free inodes.
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  I understand, but still that is the message
<thecosmicfrog> @bzoltan hmmm, I may have jumped the gun on the inodes. Looks like I'm pushing it after all :/
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  good luck, tell me when you got the Kit or if I can help in any way
<ahayzen> davmor2, did your music appear in the end?
<davmor2> only got some of it tested had to leave looking to complete it tonight
<ahayzen> davmor2, ah cool no worries, do you know if there is any reason why rtm-silo 001 hasn't landed?
<ahayzen> davmor2, i assume because rtm has been locked down so much recently?
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeap
<ahayzen> cool
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: did you break the css on /r/ubuntu ?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, Wah?
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<popey> the desktop online tour thing overlaps first story
<akiva-thinkpad> on ubuntuappdev? or ubuntu?
<popey> https://imgur.com/POPLo3b
<akiva-thinkpad> give me one sec, i'm having a convo atm
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry
<popey> np
<roman_zonov> mhall119, are you here?
<mhall119> roman_zonov: I am
<roman_zonov> mhall119, I need your help. I wrote in Mailing List, but nobody replied to me. I have one app, which cannot pass autoreview because of Online Accounts. But I can't press "Manual review" button, don't know why. Can you help me with app review?
<beuno> roman_zonov, hi
<mhall119> beuno: ^^ what's the process for these kinds of things?
<beuno> sorry about that
<beuno> it's in the queue
<mhall119> dang you're fast
<beuno> there are some private discussions going on around general policy
<beuno> for these cases
<beuno> before the security team weighs in
<roman_zonov> Hi, beuno
<beuno> roman_zonov, it'll take us a bit longer to nail these cases down
<beuno> roman_zonov, sorry we haven't been communcative
<beuno> it's been busy behind the scenes  :)
<roman_zonov> beuno, I suppose, that review team should trust using OA for once manually reviewed apps.
<roman_zonov> beuno, example: you have manually reviewed my app and published it in the Store. But for every update (include simple bug-fixes) I should wait for > , than week to publish it in the Store?
<beuno> roman_zonov, in general, reviews are fast, even manual ones
<roman_zonov> beuno, no problem, I understand all:)
<beuno> this case in particular, needs some thought to set internal policy
<beuno> and then yes, it'll be manual for a while, but usually less than 24hs
<roman_zonov> beuno, for now. It is a suggestion for a future)
<beuno> roman_zonov, right, we'll have automatic manual overrides
<beuno> but the general idea is that these don't occur
<roman_zonov> beuno, last question: when I can expect review?)
<beuno> and it can all be confined properly
<mhall119> I believe the goal is to eventually allow OA use through automated reviews, but we need to nail down the confinement story to make that possible
<beuno> roman_zonov, I don't have a concrete answer for you, sorry
<beuno> I hope, soon
<roman_zonov> mhall119, yes, I agree with you. But for the first time it should be reviewed manually, to have less similar providers at least.
<roman_zonov> beuno, thanks)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, pong
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, playing about with bacon2d again :) .. so the velocities are they in m/s ?
<kenvandine> meters per second i think
<kenvandine> everything is measured in meters
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, so how do i know what 1 meter is in pixels/gu?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, i assume it matches somehow?
<ahayzen_> ...or is it just 1GU...
<kenvandine> you can set pixelsPerMeter on the scene
<ahayzen_> ooo
<kenvandine> i think it defaults to 35 or something
<kenvandine> but you can set it to like 5gu
<kenvandine> etc
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ah awesome thanks :) ... i was wondering why my suvat equations were looking strange
<kenvandine> :-D
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, did u see my message about the issue i found with th polygons?
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, i'm looking forward to seeing what you're working on :)
<kenvandine> no... sorry
<kenvandine> what?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, a polygon appears to only accept a maximum of 8 vertices ?
<kenvandine> not sure if that's actually true...
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> you can't have arbitrary vertices
<ahayzen_> i got an error when i set > 8
<kenvandine> well, is anything concave?
<ahayzen_> <ahayzen_> kenvandine, if i go above 8 vertices i get "Polygon: Invalid number of vertices: 9" is this correct? the docs state "A polygon must have 3 or more vertices." but no maximum
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, it was just for my semi-circle shape...i've just got it using 8 nodes at the moment
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, it was more of a FYI
<kenvandine> oh... actually there is a max
<kenvandine> but box2d doesn't say there is a max
<kenvandine>     if (count < 2 || count > b2_maxPolygonVertices) {
<ahayzen_> heh
<kenvandine> indeed...
<kenvandine> // The maximum number of vertices on a convex polygon. You cannot increase
<kenvandine> // this too much because b2BlockAllocator has a maximum object size.
<kenvandine> #define b2_maxPolygonVertices   8
<ahayzen_> interesting
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, yeah thats seems to be working better now thanks :) ... is there any way of getting the force applied on an object?
<ahayzen_> actually i don't think i'll need that this is close enough for some basic AI
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, passing properties to pages via PageStack.push is ingenious
<mhall119> rickspencer3: isn't it?
<mhall119> passing the component filename, rather than a component, is also nice
<rickspencer3> oh, I should try that
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I *believe* that gives you some nice memory optimizations too
<mhall119> in that it destroys the page component when it's popped off the stack
<rickspencer3> in this case, I don't really need an instance
<mhall119> yeah, between the filename and the properties, it'll create and initialize the component for you, then clean up for you when you're done with it
 * mhall119 is slowly learning how to do these things the right way
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> also, keeps me from having to make components that I don't really need
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, what kind of AI are you working on?
<kenvandine> there are ways to apply force to the objects
<kenvandine> about AI, we have plans to add steering AI
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, using OpenSteer for autonomous entities
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, just moving an enemy character to where a ball is expected to land via suvat
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, does bacon2d take air resistance etc into account?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ...and OpenSteer?
<kenvandine> http://opensteer.sourceforge.net/
<ahayzen_> ..ah but this is all in pure QML/JS ;) hehe
<kenvandine> air doesn't provide any resistance
<ahayzen_> good :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, so how are you finding working with bacon2d?
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, and what version of bacon2d are you using?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, pretty good :) progressing faster than i was at the sprint...but we did have pizza distracting us
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, erm...whtever that .so you gave us then was?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, is there a proper way of bundling it in the app now?
<kenvandine> not yet, with the qmake support in the sdk it'll be easier
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, there is a bit of an API break since then, with the box2d changes
<kenvandine> i think i had mentioned that in DC
<ahayzen_> yey gotta love api breakage :)
<kenvandine> yeah... we're trying to get the last of that in before 1.0 :)
<ahayzen_> awesome :)
<kenvandine> upstream qml-box2d guys rocked it for us... and refactored their stuff to make it easier for us :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, https://launchpad.net/~bacon2d-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kenvandine> and it's in vivid
<kenvandine> that might be the final 1.0 API... not certain yet :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, i gotta run now though, let me know if you need anything else
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Very sorry I couldn't make sunday, I wasn't at home. Hope you didn't wait for me.
<mhall119> test/w 59
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Good morning all :)
<cor3ntin> Hello. Is there someone from canonical here ? I had a few question about my apps, and no one seems to monitor the "feedback" tab these days.
<rpadovani> cor3ntin, you can ask to mhall119 or popey
<cor3ntin> rpadovani> thanks !
<rpadovani> yw
<deshack> rpadovani: o/
<rpadovani> \o
<uglyandstupid> hello
<uglyandstupid> i'm using FontLoader (loging the onStatusChanged) to load some otf fonts and then assigning Text font.family = fontID.name, the issues are that the OnStatusChanged never change .. and also the font is not loaded, any insights please ?
<dholbach> hey DanChapman
<dholbach> DanChapman, somebody asked in the Ubuntu on Air show yesterday for a dekko daily build for the desktop
<dholbach> in my local build I get:
<dholbach> ....qml/AccountsView/AccountsPage.qml:41: ReferenceError: imapPasswordWatcher is not defined
<dholbach> is there a file missing in the branch somewhere?
<DanChapman> dholbach: hey there! oh great... well there is no debian packaging atm, i presume that will be needed. That error is correct for trunk we are making some rather intrusive changes atm which has broken pretty much everything :-D lp:dekko/0.3 is the stable branch
<dholbach> ok... so I should set up a daily build for 0.3 rather?
<dholbach> ... for now
<uglyandstupid> anyone for my FontLoader issue please ? :(
<dholbach> DanChapman, ok... I'll set it up for 0.3 for now - let me know when to switch over
<DanChapman> dholbach: yeah for now i would advise to use 0.3. In the next week or so trunk should be working again :-)
<dholbach> ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make A Gift Day! :-D
<uglyandstupid> can anyone review me what i'm doing wrong please http://pastebin.com/iW7V7cjM still unable to understand why my font is not loaded and why the FontLoader does not raise the onStatusChanged :(
<thecosmicfrog> Anyone ever come across this error with Ubuntu Emulator?
<thecosmicfrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1398755
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398755 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Error when running Ubuntu emulator -- fork/exec /usr/share/android/emulator/out/host/linux-x86/bin/emulator: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> DanChapman, popey: I added it to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<dholbach> it built and is installable and runs, but seems to have some problems on the desktop
<dholbach> I can't configure an account
<dholbach> shall I file a bug about this?
<DanChapman> dholbach: hmm that's odd. Yes please :-)
<dholbach> DanChapman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1398761
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398761 in dekko "[desktop] can't configure an account" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> maybe something's wrong with how the package was built - I can't rule that out :)
<DanChapman> dholbach: ouch!!! how has that happened, the AccountsManager and the New accounts page you mention is from the 0.4 branch (lp:dekko). Looking at lp:dekko/0.3 it's definately not in there
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> ok, let me try to build dekko/0.3 from source again to see if it happens there
<mzanetti> dpm: hey ho
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm a bit confused about reminders. seems LP status is set to fix released for the new edit mode, but I don't get it as upgrade
<dholbach> DanChapman, my mistake
<DanChapman> dholbach: ahh ok... i was just building it locally to test myself :-D
<dpm> mzanetti, o/
<dpm> mzanetti, if the Fix Released status was set automatically, it's probably because of the package upload that happened last week
<mzanetti> dpm: but? still waiting in the review queue?
<dpm> mzanetti, I think LP sets the status once the upload has happened? dholbach, do you know how LP sets bugs to Fix Released after a package upload? How does that work, do they need to have been in the archive already for it to happen?
<dholbach> dpm: the Debian changelog  entry needs to include somethiung like             "LP: #123456"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<dholbach> dpm, and it needs to an upload to the archive, yes - the bug also needs to have an Ubuntu task for the specific project
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<mzanetti> dpm: I see... so nothing to do with the click packaging actually
<dpm> mzanetti, no, we generally set the status to Fix Released manually after a store upload, but the .deb upload kind of wrought havoc to our statuses
<dholbach> DanChapman, the daily build works now - sorry for the noise
<DanChapman> dholbach: that's cool... you had me worried, i thought i'd screwed up the branches :-)
<dholbach> jdstrand, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1395204 and let me know if I assume things correctly?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395204 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review rejects multi-arch clicks" [High,New]
<dholbach> DanChapman, I'm seeing this now:
<dholbach> File: qml/MessageView/MultipartAlternativeWidget.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths!
<dholbach> weird, it gets installed into /usr/share/dekko/qml/MessageView/MultipartAlternativeWidget.qml though
<DanChapman> dholbach: yeah i just found that https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1398784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398784 in dekko "[Desktop] Cannot view message. Unable to find <mimetype>.qml files" [High,Confirmed]
<DanChapman> which is odd as it can find main.qml in that same directory. I'm looking into it now
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<DanChapman> dholbach: ahh right i probably need to update the install stuff in the Cmake file.
<dholbach> yeah, that could be
<pindonga> jdstrand, ping
<pindonga> jdstrand, did you see the mp I submitted for c-r-t? dholbach merged it, but I just wanted to know if you were ok with it
<dholbach> jdstrand, it was a complete revert
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey ho
<mivoligo> mzanetti: see in the drive folder
 * mzanetti looks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: interesting
<mivoligo> mzanetti: image in the middle is the "info page" surrounded by modal dialogs when someone clicks an option
<mzanetti> yeah
<mivoligo> mzanetti: there will be icons in the ubuntu shapes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I guess I would move the how to play away and create a tutorial level pack with just one or two levels, where we just paint some additional text into the existing levels
<mzanetti> like this:
<mzanetti> 1) Select a field (with an arrow pointing to some field next to the path)
<mzanetti> 2) select a tower (with an arrow pointing to the first tower
<mzanetti> 3) prevent enemies to reach the hear (with an arrow pointing to the heart)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I get it :)
<mzanetti> also, we could merge contact and review
<mzanetti> so we'd have an even number of entries in that screen again
<mzanetti> maybe call it "Feedback" with info on where to report bugs, how to review it in the store etc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking of duplicating the level selection layout to have it easier :)
<mzanetti> don't worry from the code point of view... I can still reuse it. it's just 2 numbers to configure that for a different amount of rows and columns
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok then, so we go for four :)
<mzanetti> less icons to paint for you :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking of putting padlocks like in the level selection and unlock it when player clicked on previous option but it might be too far fetched :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: nah... don't want people to read the license before they can see the donate button :D
<mivoligo> :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so I guess I don't need to redo that image, just the icons, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sure
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll send them to the drive, although it had problem with reading svg I sent before
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can MP them against m-vs-m too
<mzanetti> just put them into the app/graphics/ folder
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<osfast> hi im new in developing qt apps, anny suggestions on good tutorials? i have some experience with .net (yes i feel ashamed) but i could use a (virtual)tutor
<jdstrand> pindonga: change looked fine, thanks
<jdstrand> dholbach: ^
<pindonga> jdstrand, dholbach thx
<pindonga> I'm going to deploy this to prod today hopefully
<pindonga> jdstrand,  I understand you have changes coming to c-r-t soon
<pindonga> pls let me know when they land so that I can get them to prod
<jdstrand> dholbach: as for the bug, I will be looking at crt and specifically this area for something else either today or tomorrow
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'll assign it to myself if you are ok with that
<dholbach> jdstrand, sure sure
<thecosmicfrog> Anyone able to help me with this Ubuntu Emulator issue?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1398755
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398755 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Error when running Ubuntu emulator -- fork/exec /usr/share/android/emulator/out/host/linux-x86/bin/emulator: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> Hey, I have some problems with U1db, it's the first time I use it so maybe I'm doing something wrong. I use it as model for a listview, doing model: database
<rpadovani> But when I delete a document, it doesn't disappear from the model
<rpadovani> I do the delete doing Database.deleteDoc(docId);
<rpadovani> so, the content of document is deleted, but not the document itself
<rpadovani> Then I have errors in the listview, of course, like Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<rpadovani> I know how to do a workaround, but it's a strange behavior
<popey> kalikiana: ^^ do you?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: can you paste some code?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354822/
<rpadovani> kalikiana, ignore how bad is createCalc, I have some questions also about it, but later. Thanks for your availability :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: that's… creative…code. why are you making your life hard?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: there's no ListView
<rpadovani> kalikiana, oh, sorry, this is the listview
<rpadovani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354841/
<rpadovani> kalikiana, ok, let me explain what I need, I'm sure there is a best solution: I need to save calcs from the calculator, and displays them from the last done to the first one, so I need the first element of the model is the last one inserted
<Leha-Petuh> PSHH-PSHH
<kalikiana> rpadovani: you can use SortFilterModel to sort by docId ie sort.property: "docId"
<kalikiana> that should work
<rpadovani> kalikiana, nope, because docId is a string, so 10>2
<rpadovani> *2>10
<kalikiana> rpadovani: you can sort in reverse order also
<kalikiana> assuming you're intersting docId's with an incrementing number, as your code implies
<rpadovani> kalikiana, yes, that works, thanks
<rpadovani> But doesn't fix the problem with the deleteDoc
<kalikiana> oh that's why you have visible: contents.calc != undefined
<kalikiana> hold on, I'm checking sth
<kalikiana> rpadovani: hrm, there's definitely something off, I'm still trying to figure out what it is that makes it break - other code I'm looking at just works flawlessly
<kalikiana> lemme get some tea and I'll ponder a bit over this
<rpadovani> kalikiana, ok, I push the code on a branch meanwhile, so you can have an idea on that
<rpadovani> kalikiana, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/history
<cor3ntin> what should be the debian/changelog's distribution field for a proprietary app deployed through ubuntu sofware center ?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: I'm so blind… the issue is obvious: you're using Database. Which unlike Query doesn't filter out deleted docs
<rpadovani> kalikiana, oh, I see, thanks, I'll read doc for query
<kalikiana> rpadovani: long story short, Database being a model is a bit of a hassle because it behaves different to Query and has almost no features, and behaviors like this are inherently different
<rpadovani> kalikiana, well, I use it to be sure to create always new index, and then I'll use query to expose data to the listview
<rpadovani> kalikiana, thanks :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: you don't even need Database to create docs, having Document in QML and giving it a new docId is all you need ;-)
<kalikiana> so all that qml in strings stuff can go away
<rpadovani> interesting!
<rpadovani> kalikiana, there is docs about that?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/U1db.Document/
<kalikiana> like this? :-D
<rpadovani> kalikiana, mhh, it is what I was looking, I didn't see something about using only document, I'll read again :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: if you feel it needs clarification I'd appreciate your input; as you know, developers always know everything and don't always see what's missing…
<rpadovani> kalikiana, aha, easy enough, I tried this morning but didn't work, but I did something wrong for sure, because now works well and code is definitely better.. thanks :-)
<rpadovani> kalikiana, anyway, seems here a lot of chapters are missing http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/U1db.concepts/
<kalikiana> rpadovani: that's just a list :-D
<rpadovani> aha :D
<rpadovani> kalikiana, sorry to bother you on all that, but is all new for me. What't expression and name in Index? The doc seems a bit obscure on that...
<rpadovani> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/U1db.Index/
<viejotren> Hi, I'm modifying the pagehader logo and art images file in my scope, after  rebuild the project i don't get any of them, they have the same dimensions of the oiriginal ones from the template
<viejotren> do you have any suggestions in order to get them in the emu?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: there's a more complete example here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/U1db.Query/ , "color" here is a field in the document
<kalikiana> I guess it might be nice to add example documents there for clarity
<rpadovani> kalikiana, and the name could be whatever I want?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: another example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/bookmarks/bookmarks.qml
<kalikiana> check out the queries at the bottom, that are set when you pick a different option
<kalikiana> rpadovani: name is completely up to you
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I think I get it, thanks. What I could do with name field? Why I need it?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: let's put it this way, right now it's not strictly needed due to code changes - it may or may not be used in the future when sync is supported
<kalikiana> so you could leave it out for now
<kalikiana> rpadovani: the background is that the original design of u1db in python stores the indices on disk; the QML version keeps it in memory all the time
<rpadovani> kalikiana, oh I see, thanks for the explanation!
<kalikiana> we had a bit of a heated argument around that at one point, opinions on which is faster on a phone etc. :-P
<mihir> rpadovani: ping
<rpadovani> mihir, pong
<mihir> rpadovani: i commented on that.
<mihir> rpadovani: you implemented db , just needed information i can see yu have stored only two fields.
<mihir> calc and result , do we need time too ?
<rpadovani> mihir, yes, and favourites too, but I think we can implement ongoing, no need to modify anything
<mihir> Hmmm rpadovani okay great :)
<mihir> i thought in u1db we need field.
<rpadovani> mihir, it's automagically, you set the field in the document itself, the olds remain undefined
<mihir> rpadovani: excellent thanks for info :)
<mihir> i'll test more and approve it, thanks.
<rpadovani> thanks to you :-)
<DS-McGuire> Hello, does anyone know how to change the background image in HTML5 in the sdk?
<thecosmicfrog> Hi. When running my app on the Ubuntu Emulator, it crashes immediately and I get this output in the SDK: Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<thecosmicfrog> Can someone help me figure out what this failed event is? Or how I debug it further?
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  the most generic mistake is to use the wrong framework for the. I would check the manifest file. What channel the emulator was made from?
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  usually the application output window or the Issues show at least a warning about the possible problems
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan - Ah, I see in my manifest I have ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1 while the emulator is from 14.10-dev
<thecosmicfrog> What is the correct value I should have in my manifest?
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Okay, found this spreadsheet of supported frameworks: http://goo.gl/sL0oKU
<thecosmicfrog> Updated mine to "ubuntu-dev-14.10" and changed my policy version to 1.2. Now I'm getting Sdk-Launcher> Installing application ..... Sdk-Launcher> Installing the application failed
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Okay, regen'd my manifest file in Qt Creator. It set my framework to "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3" but now back to square one. --- Debug-helper> Executing /usr/bin/qmlscene['/usr/bin/qmlscene', '$@', 'DublinWheels.qml'] Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event Sdk-Launcher> The Application exited, cleaning up Sdk-Launcher> Finished
<thecosmicfrog> I don't mind so much the app is crashing, more so that I have no good errors being output.
<davmor2> charles, nik90: on manta on devel proposed it looks like alarms at not setting, clock seems to be correct from a gui point of view but the alarm notification never seems to arrive in the datetime-indicator
<nik90_> davmor2: does manta get updated as frequently as mako?
<davmor2> nik90_: yeap
<nik90_> davmor2: we had this issue reported against eds long time back and it got fixed by Renato.
<davmor2> ogra_: manta is show bugs from previous builds that have been fixed else where it isn't likely to of lagged behind is it?
<nik90_> davmor2: the fix is atleast 3 months old if that helps
<davmor2> nik90_: this is an image from like 2 days ago
<nik90_> davmor2: devel proposed meaning vivid?
<davmor2> nik90_: indeed
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  I would stick to the basic ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  ahh.. you figured that, good
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  if you share the branch of your project I promise I will look at it in the morning. At 10pm I am not the sharpest :)
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Can do! Cheers :)
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: https://www.github.com/thecosmicfrog/DublinWheels
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: It's missing the manifest file in GitHub but everything else should be there.
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I've just added the icons and MPed :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: awesome. will look in a minute
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: take your time ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, not that ii know of
<ogra_> all bits (rootfs,device and custom tarball) match mako
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: merged
<mzanetti> I'll add that dialog the next days
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: meanwhile I'll try to do the paths
<mzanetti> cool
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: btw, are you planning to release the game for other platforms like SailfishOS for example?
<mzanetti> I'd definitely welcome any ports, but chances are low that I'm doing it myself
<DS-McGuire> Hello, does anyone know how to change the background image in HTML5 in the sdk
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> dpm, are you joining the hangout? :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> there is a hangout?
<mzanetti> :D
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, reminders weekly catchup :D
<akiva-thinkpad> ah for the reminders app?
<mzanetti> yeah
<akiva-thinkpad> That has turned out to be a rather complex project it seems.
<akiva-thinkpad> The little code I contributed to it, I found to be rather monumental. Or maybe it was because I was utterly frustrated with setting up an account.
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I'm really sorry, I'll have to skip today, I'm in the middle of something else. Feel free to continue without me, and I'll follow up either on IRC or e-mail later on in the day
<mzanetti> pff
<mzanetti> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> mzanetti, are you streaming it? I wouldnt mind listening to it just to get a hedge where it is at.
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: we're usually not streaming it
<mzanetti> but feel free to join
<akiva-thinkpad> link?
<mzanetti> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.rigv40be981okv534p57kuhf0k?authuser=0
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<akiva-thinkpad> Canonical only
<akiva-thinkpad> ah well
<mzanetti> dpm: heh. we figured some action points. assigned all of them to you
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: oh sorry... missed that
<rpadovani> :D
<dpm> hahaha, well done
<akiva-thinkpad> np
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: I can invite you for the next ones so you'd have access
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<akiva-thinkpad> hey JamesTait o/
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: need you mail
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva@linux.com
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cookie Day! :-D
<JamesTait> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> JamesTait, something on reddit canada you may like... sec
<akiva-thinkpad> JamesTait, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0doMc95DEA
 * JamesTait prepares for the rickroll
<JamesTait> akiva-thinkpad, nice!:)
<popey> rpadovani: spoke to bzoltan and Mirv about bug 1320885
<ubot5> bug 1320885 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField ignore all text placement rules" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320885
<popey> rpadovani: they suspect maybe fixed in qt 5.4
<popey> rpadovani: bug 1294940 perhaps - can you try the ugly (but loved by mirv) qt5.4 packages as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting ?
<ubot5> bug 1294940 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Text.AlignJustify does not properly justify text" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294940
<rpadovani> popey, on it
<rpadovani> well, there is a ppa for utopic? Not on vivid yet
<rpadovani> because on that page there is ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/backup-qt532 for utopic, and I suspect is for Qt5.3.2
<rpadovani> Oh, found it
<rpadovani> let me broke all my system \o/
<Mirv> rpadovani: no there is no utopic silo yet, sorry
<Mirv> for 5.4.0. I'm not sure, maybe one could try adding the vivid apt line to sources.list on utopic too...
<rpadovani> Mirv, seems it's time to upgrade to vivid - I don't test it on phone, sorry, I use it as main phone and dont want to break it
<Mirv> rpadovani: yeah, you wouldn't get it working on the phone anyway :) and yes, Qt side of things _will_ partially blow up with that PPA, guaranteed, but ppa-purge is your friend after testing the qml enough
<Mirv> rpadovani: popey: ok I just retested that today is a good day to test the 5.4 PPA - you even get to keep Ubuntu SDK and such. just to ppa-purge when finished since the PPA will occasionally silently break because of things happening in vivid archives.
<Mirv> after final release of upstream Qt 5.4 next week I'll start up doing a more proper PPA
<popey> Mirv: do we plan to land 5.4 in vivid "soon"?
<Mirv> popey: tl; dr version is "no"
<popey> ok
<rpadovani> Mirv, I'm upgrading to vivid, In 45 minutes when my slow network finishes to download all packages, I'll test it
<Mirv> popey: we've a relatively a lot of problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.4 and there's the interesting possibility that Kubuntu might not want 5.4 in the first place for 15.04 (they haven't decided yet)
<popey> ok
<gventuri> osos
<gventuri> oSoMoN: are you Ok for our 11am catch up?
<oSoMoN> gventuri, yes
<gventuri> oSoMoN: cool
<oSoMoN> gventuri, I don’t have comment rights on the convergence doc though
<gventuri> oSoMoN: no wories
<gventuri> oSoMoN: any update on the bottom edge?
<oSoMoN> gventuri, I made some good progress on the webview capture front, and I resumed work on the bottom edge prototype, but it’s not integrated in the browser yet (that’s the next big step)
<gventuri> oSoMoN: excellent
<popey> kalikiana: rpadovani is the one who is seeing the issue...
<popey> kalikiana: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/Screenshot%20from%202014-12-04%2010:39:25.png
<kalikiana> rpadovani: have you got a branch with the alignment set that I could test? I can't repro it in the testcase on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320885 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField ignore all text placement rules" [Medium,Incomplete]
<rpadovani> kalikiana, you have to change 4 lines, but you can take
<rpadovani> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<rpadovani> then in app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<rpadovani> line 258 there is a textfield
<rpadovani> with some comments
<rpadovani> decomment the comments
<rpadovani> and remove anchors
<kalikiana> Ok will try that,thanks
<rpadovani> kalikiana, but I can reproduce with the example
<rpadovani> kalikiana, http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/Screenshot%20from%202014-12-04%2012:26:05.png
<kalikiana> Where exactly do you test that?
<kalikiana> I must be doing sth different
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I took the example, saved in a file, and did qmlscene test.qml
<rpadovani> kalikiana, oh, "where" means which system? I have the issue on desktop, amd64, both with unicorn and vivid (just finished the upgrade)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what you think about something like this: http://screencloud.net/v/FFPB
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, looks good
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so I'll go with it. It's rather simple to do :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome
<mzanetti> mivoligo: seems like this weekend I'll have some time for the game
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me know about all the bugzzz
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I will. but there aren't many in the graphics
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but same the other way round. you mentioned wrong colors in some places. would you mind writing a list of those places down?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as a bug raport?
<mzanetti> yeah, that works
<mzanetti> mivoligo: did we already talk about using the UbuntuColors btw?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you mentioned that
<mzanetti> not sure if that's even a good idea, but basically we're having the same colors, just a little different tones
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I know but I'd go with these custom colours if you don't mind
<mzanetti> ok. works for me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great, I'll try to push the levels today and report some bugs
<mivoligo> mzanetti: or just one with all the colours?
<kalikiana> Rpadovani I can't repro at all whatever I try including calculator works fine with the edits... What's your versions of qtdelarative-ubuntu-ui-toolkit and libqt5core5a respectively?
<mzanetti> popey: is there a prerelease of the new terminal app around already?
<mzanetti> popey: I'm using that thing for actual work now and was wondering if we have a less buggy state somewhere
<popey> mzanetti: in pm ☻
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, thanks... just having like 5 conversations atm...
<mzanetti> will test in a bit
<popey> kk
<davmor2> popey: maybe you know, for pdfjs and docviewer if I open a pdf from the browser where does the doc go?  for example if I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf and want to read it latter how do I reopen it without re downloading it
<davmor2> popey: I assumed the download folder but apparently not :)
<popey> i have no idea
<davmor2> popey: found it
<davmor2> ./.cache/com.ubuntu.docviewer/HubIncoming/1/
<popey> ooh!
<davmor2> popey: so no where obvious
<davmor2> popey: ran find . | grep .pdf :)
<popey> heh
<davmor2> old school ftw
<rpadovani> kalikiana, sorry for the late, I was at launch. Atm I'm on another computer, with utopic, where I can reproduce it. Tonight I can provide to you also informations about the vivid installation
<rpadovani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9367560/
<kalikiana> rpadovani two possible points here, you got 5.3.0 as opposed to 5.3.2 and your uitk is two months old
<rpadovani> kalikiana, oh crap, I forgot to add the ppa after the release of utopic
<rpadovani> Let me update it, I'll ping you later
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> is the a way to compact listView when some of the elements are not visible ?
<ohmy> actually if i put some condition on an item the corresponding row is empty but the element still occupy the row
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, heya
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: hello
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, so when an item dissapears, you want the list to contract?
<akiva-thinkpad> get smaller?
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: exactly
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, and this is in qml, not qt?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/assortment-of-fixes-to-newevents/+merge/237429 ?
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: yes in qml
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, okay set the visible: property to false
<akiva-thinkpad> and if its in a row or column, it will automatically contract.
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: not working
<akiva-thinkpad> Not sure if that goes the same for grid view
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, is your code on launchpad?
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: i'll pastebin
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ;_; lol I know. sorry. I got sidetracked when I became frustrated in that I could not run autopilot3 tests from the sdk. Working on that atm.
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, sure
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, usually the issue with columns and rows is when a person does not want it to contract, so i'd like to see your code.
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: i'm not using row/columns just a listView
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, right; try replacing listview with a column of labels
<akiva-thinkpad> would you be able to do that?
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways show the code anyways
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: http://pastebin.com/1HzwBd3c
<akiva-thinkpad> ughhh; use ubuntu pastebin for now on :P
<akiva-thinkpad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> anywhoo... /me takes a look
<akiva-thinkpad> textFlield?
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: someone must text it after all
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways let me see ...
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9368494/
<akiva-thinkpad> try something like that
<akiva-thinkpad> I can't test it because I don't have the code
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, sorry bad connection
<akiva-thinkpad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9368494/
<akiva-thinkpad> did you get that?
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: yes i got it
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> !
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, again I dc'd. Did you get that link?
<akiva-thinkpad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9368494/
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: thank yhou
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, does it make sense for you?
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: Of course, i was originally checkling if the listView is able to contract using the same model if some items are not visible
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, I can guarantee this will work if you implement it.
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: your solution work really fine indeed
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, do you have a launchpad account? if you can create a project then I could next time just branch your code and toss it in myself
<akiva-thinkpad> okay good :)
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: now i'll try to figure out my listView, maybe using a secondary data model
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: thanks again
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> bloody connection
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, anyways if you havn't already; subscribe to this subreddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev and post a picture of your app, or something you are working on
<akiva-thinkpad> I would really appreciate it, as we are trying to build the community there to attract more developers.
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: sure i'll do
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks!
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: i'm playing with QML since 3-4 days and trying to shorten the gap
<akiva-thinkpad> thats pretty impressive; you seemed to have picked up the language quickly
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, stick around in #ubuntu-app-devel too :)
<ohmy> akiva-thinkpad: i found it 4 days ago and i'm so enthusiastic
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, pretty fun language eh?
<akiva-thinkpad> ohmy, if you want some good experience, contribute to the core apps;
<akiva-thinkpad> they show a really nice way to structure your program
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I'm able to reproduce it with qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin Version: 1.1.1347+15.04.20141126-0ubuntu1 and libqt5core5a Version: 5.3.2+dfsg-4ubuntu8
<mzanetti> rpadovani: sooo... about that calculator branch
<mzanetti> let me know if it's ok or if I'm missing something
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think it's ok, tonight I'll test it on the phone
<rpadovani> actually, don't have time tonight, so probably tomorrow morning
<rpadovani> but seems it yes
<rpadovani> it works
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I removed the workaround for the TextField alignment
<mzanetti> such workarounds just make development harder and should only be applied if at the time of the release the upstream bug isn't fixed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, I saw that and I agree
<mzanetti> otherwise you start building on top of the workaround which leads to more complex code
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-05
<uglyandstupid> hi all
<uglyandstupid> is there any QML/Ubuntu text components that can highlight (color shape in background of the given fonts) single or multiple characters in its string ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Soil Day! :-D
<kalikiana> hmmm my apps scope is gone
<akiva-thinkpad> kalikiana, where did you last leave it?
<kalikiana> akiva-thinkpad: in the image before I re-flashed I guess… :-o
<kalikiana> no clue what happened there
<kalikiana> I still have all my other scopes
<kalikiana> oh, it *is* in the Manage screen
<kalikiana> but I can't favorite it
<akiva-thinkpad> Ah; the ploth thickens
<akiva-thinkpad> plot*
<kalikiana> you mean the sauce of my dog food? :-P
 * kalikiana shouldn't take these metaphors too far
<akiva-thinkpad> Onamonapeias
<uglyandstupid> hey hey
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> how goes it?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: nice to see you arround :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Thats good to hear :)
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: yesterday you helped me to a component enabling the user to filter a list using an input text
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: here how the component should look http://postimg.org/image/um4ir8a0r/
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, pro tip; ever heard of the program called shutter?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: never
<akiva-thinkpad> also that is a really neat design :P
<akiva-thinkpad> sudo apt-get install shutter
<akiva-thinkpad> it will allow you to directly upload images to imgur and other sites
<akiva-thinkpad> it saves a lot of time
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: it should be located on some repo that i havent enabled yet
<akiva-thinkpad> Shutter > Screenshot > export > Imgur > Gives you link
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmm
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad: nice thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe i just gave you the wrong name :P
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> its a great tool; saves a ton of time
<akiva-thinkpad> you can also do quick edits with it
<akiva-thinkpad> so you don't need to open up gimp or anything
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad:  do you mind if i show you something in private ?
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, sure
<akiva-thinkpad> provided it is sfw
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, that was beautiful; you do great work. See you around
<uglyandstupid> see you, thanks
<davmor2> popey: Document Viewer Crashes on start up, in anything over vivid 39 it appears
<popey> jdstrand: we're (well swordfish90) are/is going to upload a new version of terminal for testing to the store. It's going to be unconfined like the current terminal. Do I need to get the okay from you to allow it into the store - it's the same app, and has the same pin/passcode lock on the front of it.
<popey> jdstrand: It'll be uploaded as a separate app rather than an update to the existing one for now, so we can get wider testing (as we did with clock for example)
<jdstrand> popey: based on what you said, that's fine. feel free to mention I acked it on irc based on this discussion
<popey> great! thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> np
<swordfish90> popey, jdstrand ... Very well thanks. Give me 20 minutes and I will push it.
<popey> thanks swordfish90
<swordfish90> jdstrand, popey ... Done, the terminal reboot is in "pending review" state. Let me know if there is anything else you need from me.
<popey> thanks swordfish90 !
<popey> hmm, i dont see it
<popey> ah, it was rejected, swordfish90 can you set it to manual review?
<swordfish90> Ok, wait a second...
<swordfish90> Ok, damn it's fast the review process :D ..
<swordfish90> Done... check again...
<popey> ok
<popey> brb, doorbell
<popey> ok
<popey> swordfish90: ah, couple of things. 1) can you remove debug, 2) can you fix the version, it's 0.7.latest, needs to be 0.7.xxx where xxx is bzr revno ideally
<popey> although, I suspect that 0.7.xxx will be lower than 0.7.latest so it'll reject that
<popey> you may need to bump to 0.8.xxx
<swordfish90> ok.. let me take a look...
<popey> thanks
<swordfish90> Ok, version is now 0.8.15 What do you mean by remove debugging?
<swordfish90> popey, ^
<popey> hm
<popey> terminal.apparmor:        "debug"
<popey> that I think.
<popey>     "policy_groups": [],
<popey> should be fine
<swordfish90> Ok, policy group is already an empty list...
<Elleo> swordfish90: I think if you build the click via the publish page in the SDK instead of just via the normal build/deploy option it should be built without the debug options (they get added by the SDK when deploying directly)
<swordfish90> Elleo, thanks, that's what I did actually... I don't know maybe I've made a mistake, I'll try again right now.
<swordfish90> popey, Let me know if you still have issues with the debugging.
<popey> ok
<popey> swordfish90: approved
<popey> swordfish90: want to send a mail to ubuntu-phone or do you want me to?
<swordfish90> I think your english is better then mine :D ... Go ahead...
<popey> hehe
<popey> Ok, I'll wait till it appears in the store (I'm not seeing it here)
<swordfish90> The "then" wasn't intended but was perfect in the sentence!
<swordfish90> I'll check if it's published...
<popey> hmm, i t should have shown up by now
<popey> oh, it's "ready to publish" :D
<popey> \o/ published
<popey> I'm so used to auto-publish ☻
<swordfish90> Yeah!! \o/
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-12-05-153403.png
<popey> oh yeah!
<ogra_> oooh !
 * ogra_ installs
<popey> swordfish90: want your first bug report ? ☻
<popey> I'll file later once I can reproduce it ☻
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-12-05-153634.png this is so nice
<popey> thank you swordfish90 !
<swordfish90> ahahah... bug free for 15 seconds that's great! ;D
<popey> haha
<swordfish90> Anyway I'm happy it's finally in the wild!
<popey> Party time! :D
<kunal> hi dear developers... can u please tell me how long will it take to review a desktop app which I have submitted to Ubuntu software center???
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, rickspencer3 has a question about u1db
<rickspencer3> kalikiana I'm using u1db in my app, but when I try to use an index and query with 2 fields, u1db goes crazy and eventually my app crashes
<rickspencer3> kunal, the app should go through automatically unless you asked for permissions outside the normal ones
<popey> rickspencer3: not desktop ones.
<rickspencer3> oh
<popey> kunal: we had a long backlog of desktop apps, we have additional resource working on it.
<rickspencer3> sorry kunal, that could take a while
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: can you elaborate? do you have some code I could have a look at?
<popey> kunal: really sorry for the delay.
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, yeah, let me push a branch and link you to it
<kalikiana> okay
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourses/view/head:/components/U1ShoppingDatabase.qml
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, hold on, that;s the old code (which worked)
<kunal> rickspencer3: Dear sir, sir more tha two months ago........  I have  submitted my desktop app to Ubuntu software center but still there is no response..... dear sir I feel very hopeless... I am very sorry to say.....
<rickspencer3> kunal, yes, it's very difficult to get software into the old desktop store
<rickspencer3> we have reinvented to the store for the future to make it simple
<rickspencer3> but it will take time to transition over
<popey> kalikiana: thanks for the bug reports!
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, now it's the right code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourses/view/head:/components/U1ShoppingDatabase.qml
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, on my desktop, it seems the query/index just go crazy with the two values
<rickspencer3> I'm installing an emulator to try it there in the meantime
<rickspencer3> by "going crazy" I mean qmlscene pegs a cpu and the app never loads
<kunal> rickspencer3: Thank you sir ..... sir one more question please..... please tell me sir..... will it take one more month or something less than that????? please sir...
<rickspencer3> kunal, sorry, I don't know how long it will take
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: wow, that must be the biggest number of predefined documents I've ever seen :-D usually I'd consider 10 a lot . lemme run it here
<rickspencer3> we hired someone to go through and get all the apps that are properly packages into the store, and they are working on them all the time
<rickspencer3> I don't know when they will get to yours
<kunal> rickspencer3: sir is the same problem there with click apps too??? Is click app suitable for desktop environment???
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: it takes an eternity to open but doesn't crash; there's UI yet it seems?
<kalikiana> +no
<rickspencer3> kunal, click apps only work on the phone for now, soon for the desktop ... we designed click apps so they can get into the store with no review
<rickspencer3> it takes a few minutes after uploading to get into the store
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: second question, where/ how do you want to use categories? it might make sense to instead use a SortFilterModel rather than javascript, and could be faster
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, sure, there is UI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourse
<kalikiana> the current code pretty much prevents any "lazy" mechanisms from loading things later
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, the SortFilterModel sounds interesting, but I'd like to make the index/query that I am working on mow work first
<rickspencer3> oh rats, don't know why I thought that url would work
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: yep. I'm mentioning it since I don't know yet what exactly you need. I'll see the bigger picture once I see what the code is actually for :-D
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourses/files
<rickspencer3> entry point is "main.qml:
<kalikiana> thanks
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, note that the index/query worked fine when I only queried for one value
<rickspencer3> "active" and "true"
<kalikiana> okay now I see the crash, running main.qml, I'm taking a closer look at the code
<davmor2> popey: https://github.com/bobo1993324/pdfjsViewer/issues/4 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1399729
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399729 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Document viewer needs a way to store documents in a permanent location" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: the cause is the delegate. you need to replace "anchors.fill" with "height: units.gu(4)"
<rickspencer3> what the
<kalikiana> and suddenly it's a breeze
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, how come it works when there is only one value in the index/query?
<rickspencer3> ug, I can't try it right now, installing a kit :/
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: for me that doesn't fix it at all
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> weird
<rickspencer3> it def. did for me
<kalikiana> it might be an unintentional stress test of qml rendering
<kalikiana> delegates shouldn't use anchors
<rickspencer3> right, some kind of weird loop
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, ok, I'll try it asap, but the kit is still downloading :(
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> maybe I can just run another instance of qtcreator
<kalikiana> there's still some delay at startup, it might be worth looking to change how the categories are done
<kalikiana> assuming the phone will be slower than my i3
<kalikiana> it seems faster without the function - I don't know what it does, though :-D
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, well, the categories aren't invoked until later on
<rickspencer3> anyway, removing the anchors.fill def. makes it load
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: it still loads everything at once because it's in the property, even if you see none of ot
<rickspencer3> but, now, weirdly, the index/query doesn't seem to be working the way I would expect
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, oh, I thought that properties with functions were invoked the first time they were used
<rickspencer3> anyway, optimizing that is not a big worry for me, I have lots of ways that I can do that
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, so, it looks like my query/index is returning everything?
<rickspencer3> I guess I set it up wrong?
<kalikiana> throw a console.log("foobar") in there and you'll see even now it is called
<kalikiana> not elegant but tells you exactly if it loads or doesn't
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, right, so, like I say, I'm not worried about that, I can fix that next :)
<kalikiana> okies
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, my query/index, that should only return results for items where "active" is true, right?
<kalikiana> lemme take a look
<kalikiana> hmm none should be active out of the box I guess
<kalikiana> but I see all of them
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, well, I htink the problem might be ...
<rickspencer3> that none have an active property at all
<rickspencer3> until I it is set elsewhere in the UI
<kalikiana> in fact that's it. I added it to two docs for testing and it works, I only see the one which is active
 * kalikiana customer support fail… :-/
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, yea, I used find and replace and added the property by default
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: by the way, you can do contents.item and contents.active in the delegate, no need to go through the model the hard way
<rickspencer3> but hten had to delete the database and rerun it
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, so, it loads quickly for me, except the first time
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: for testing: uncomment the filename, and then you get a fresh one every time
<rickspencer3> I guess creating the database is the slow thing
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, well, I don;t want a fresh one every time :) I want to test persistence, etc... :)
<kalikiana> fair enough. I just do it in cases like this where I completely change the initial values
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, also, when I try contents.item, I get htis:
<rickspencer3> file:///home/rick/Projects/fairedescourses/main.qml:63: ReferenceError: contents is not defined
<rickspencer3> I've found over and over with qml that the syntactic sugar is different in different places, and I can't always make it work
<rickspencer3> so I always end up just indexing into the model :(
<kalikiana> where did you put it? I did text: contents.item and checked: contents.active
<kalikiana> in the ListItem
<kalikiana> yeah, context properties are a bit "magical" which has its drawbacks
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, I think changed
<rickspencer3>                         text: shoppingListView.model[index]["item"]
<rickspencer3> to
<rickspencer3>                         text: contents.item
 * rickspencer3 tries again
<kalikiana> yes, that one should work if you replace it
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<kalikiana> oh
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, well, it's a result set, not a db
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: sorry, I did another things "in auto navi" without thinking, I changed this as well property var activeItems: activeItemsQuery
<rickspencer3> so, just a list, I think
<rickspencer3> sorry, I did not understand that
<kalikiana> -    property var activeItems: activeItemsQuery.results
<kalikiana> +    property var activeItems: activeItemsQuery
<kalikiana> in components/U1ShoppingDatabase.qml
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> did not grock that that would work
 * rickspencer3 tries
<kalikiana> so you get the Query API and not just  a"stupid" javascript object
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, nice
<rickspencer3> so how do I cause the model to update?
<rickspencer3> i.e. rerun the query, I guess?
<rickspencer3> if I close the app and run it again, then the data is updated in the UI
<kalikiana> it automatically updates
<rickspencer3> I would expect that when I set an items active property, it would update the model automatically and thus the view would update automatically
<kalikiana> yes
<kalikiana> oh wait
<kalikiana> you mean bi-directional?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, right, so I have another piece of UI I am working on, where you choose items for the list
<kalikiana> hold on
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: +                               var c = contents
<kalikiana> +                               c['active'] = !contents.active
<kalikiana> +                               db.activeItems.index.database.putDoc(c, docId)
<rickspencer3> interesting
<kalikiana> you might wanna make this look more pretty by putting that method in U1ShoppingDatabase, this is just a quick hack
<kalikiana> note: the extra variable is needed here because the "contents" is read-only
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, uh, that's where it is, in function toggleActive(docId)
<kalikiana> ah silly me I completely overlooked that one :-D
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, so, that updates the database, the query doesn't seem to know the database was updated until I rerun the program
<kalikiana> "db.toggleActive(docId)" works indeed
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: hmm for me it's instant, it disappears
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, so, not sure where you are making it disappear, from the items list off the category page?
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: the UbuntuListView, which uses the query that only shows "active" items
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, right, so that works on first run
<kalikiana> so as soon as I uncheck, it's gone
<rickspencer3> then I go: Add Items -> some category -> some item
<rickspencer3> check an item
<rickspencer3> go back back
<rickspencer3> not on the list
<rickspencer3> then close the app
<rickspencer3> run it again, it's on the liust
<kalikiana> hmmm lemme see what the CategoriesPage does
<kalikiana> oh
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: I think it is because they Query "listens" to a separately declared database
<rickspencer3> ah
<kalikiana> you have 3 in total in the app
<kalikiana> (that explains rickspencer3 then :-P)
<rickspencer3> ok, that makes sense
<rickspencer3> I thought I got rid of all but the one in main
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rickspencer3> 2 deletions to success :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> happy to help :-D
 * kalikiana will watch the store closely for the release ;-)
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, feel free to use the items list if you want to automate any tests with a database with more than 10 items ;)
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: actually that's a very good idea, the current unit tests only use tiny data sets to verify query behavior
 * kalikiana will file a bug so he won't forget
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Hi again. Wondering if you had a moment to check my problems with DublinWheels app crashing on emulator?
<bzoltan> thecosmicfrog:  I am sorry, I had a super busy day. I will check it out during the weekend.
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: No problem at all! I know the feeling!
<uglyandstupid> i'm trying to achieve this in QML (like VIM when the cursor is on top of a given character), but i adming to be stuck, thje two use cases i cave is the highligt the last character in TextInput/Text
<uglyandstupid> admit
<uglyandstupid> http://postimg.org/image/gfnmdqgsr/
<uglyandstupid> frustrating, the thing is exactly lile if i use selection feature using select(start,stop) and selectionColor :)
<thecosmicfrog> Hi all. How do I use a StateSaver with an OptionSelector? Does anyone have any experience?
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, a statesaver?
<akiva-thinkpad> is that like a pickler?
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.StateSaver/
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, oh do you just want to make sure the option you selected stays on it?
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Yep. Currently using U1DB but running into all sorts of issues currently.
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, really?
<akiva-thinkpad> That is the way you generally want to do such things
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Yeah, crashing on startup and all sorts. There's a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1390166
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1390166 in U1DB Qt/ QML "out of memory when creating db in non existent directory" [Critical,In progress]
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, well; that sucks. Maybe it will be done on time.
<D-dos> hostname
<uglyandstupid> "ddos hostname" !
<akiva-thinkpad> :(
<uglyandstupid> i found it funny to see someone named "D-dos" writing "hostname" :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah; I wonder what hes up to...
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Think I may have found the culprit in my app crashing. As soon as I uncomment the line: plugin: Plugin { name: "osm" }   --- everything seems okay...
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: osm being the OpenStreetMap plugin. I feel something may have changed in the last few months. Any clue? Long shot I know!
<thecosmicfrog> bzoltan: Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Ding ding ding ding ding! --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1379289
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1379289 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Map with "osm" plugin crashes in the emulator" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: I may have been blaming U1DB prematurely in *this* regard, but that previous bug I linked to still stands :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> I know the feeling
<akiva-thinkpad> unfortunately when it happens to me, its usually because of my poor syntax skills.
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: I find the docs really lacking. I know it's still a fledgling platform, but it's a bit disheartening, especially when there's virtually no external resources or tutorials (yet)!
<uglyandstupid> hummm is <span style still supported in QML actually ?
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, question, have you subscribed to r/ubuntuappdev?
<akiva-thinkpad> also there is actually a fair bit of documentation in askubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> just search the qml tag
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: I have indeed. I don't do much looking at it though. Is it good for asking questions? popey recommended this channel and the G+ page.
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, Its really good
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Ah, excellent! I was wondering where exactly so search for on Ask Ubuntu. It's a great resource, but doesn't seem too development-oriented.
<akiva-thinkpad>  A Fellow named sylvain is really on the ball in regards to answering questions
<uglyandstupid> text: "<html><span style='color:#FFFFFF'>" + qsTr("rich text test ") + "</span></html>" does not look to be working :(
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: I really think a proper (dedicated) resource is needed for developers. Awesome, definitely going to Ask Ubuntu more often now! Cheers! :)
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, yah qml is always welcome. Sometimes asking qt questions though unfortunately get downvotes.
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, by the way; can you do me a favour?
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Shame... sure thing, what is it?
<akiva-thinkpad> thecosmicfrog, you are working on a program right?
<akiva-thinkpad> Can you post a screenshot or update of it here: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Yep, I have three on the store: uLuas, uDART and DublinWheels. Just updating DublinWheels which is where I'm running into issues. Did all my prior testing using QML Scene.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah we'd love it if you shared your app on here.
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: Sure thing! Will do! Sadly I haven't had much chance to do much updating.
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Thanks I appreciate it. It helps the community.
<thecosmicfrog> akiva-thinkpad: The lack of a test device doesn't help too much with my motivation. I... eh... kinda broke my API for a few weeks without noticing when I transitioned webservers. Ooops... oh well, I'm sure my grand total userbase of 0-10 users weren't at too much of a loss. No problem, glad to!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Ive had to reinstall ubuntu a few times. I get wierd errors after updates.
<uglyandstupid> ohmy, really tired
<akiva-thinkpad> same
<uglyandstupid> "/me draming about a text visualItem with per character color"
<uglyandstupid> big fail
<uglyandstupid> good night
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> night
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-06
<wxl> maybe this is a dumb question, but if i don't run ubuntu normally, could i use a cloud vm to do development?
<biggiesmalls> happy haps .. wut up
<kunal> Hi dear developers. please help me... please tell me how to connect huawei e303f modem on my ubuntu14.04lts 64-bit..... please help me.... its not working...
<kunal_> Hi dear developers. please help me... please tell me how to connect huawei e303f modem on my ubuntu14.04lts 64-bit..... please help me.... its not working...
<kunal> Hi dear developers. please help me... please tell me how to connect huawei e303f modem on my ubuntu14.04lts 64-bit..... please help me.... its not working...
<kunal> hi developers .... please help
<kunal> hi developers please tell me how to connect this huawei e303f modem to ubuntu 14.04lts...
<kunal> Hi dear developers. please help me... please tell me how to connect huawei e303f modem on my ubuntu14.04lts 64-bit..... please help me.... its not working...
<Elleo> kunal: you're more likely to have luck asking on askubuntu.com, this channel is primarily filled with app developers, so there's not likely to be anyone around who knows about that specific hardware
<rpadovani> #ubuntu-irc?
<rpadovani> wrong window, sorry
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-07
<ybon> humm, I don't know how I edit the manifest.json data in QTCreator, I remember doing it through "publish" tab before, I think. Any hint?
<ybon> (I can edit it from any editor, for sure, but wondering how I can do it from QtCreator)
<popey> ybon: yeah, it moved...
<popey> i can never find it either.
<ybon> ok, lets do it the raw way for today :)
<ybon> oh, a points of interest scope made by canonical \o/
<ybon> Anyone know where is the source code?
<popey> ybon: ping cwayne when he wakes, he will know I think
<popey> ybon: is that a new scope on the nexus 4? I don't recall seeing it
<ybon> popey: just found it while searching for "osm" in the store
<ybon> the "sad" part is that "see on the map" opens the browser on here.com ;)
<swordfish90> Hello everyone I just created a fat click package for the new terminal app. Could please test it on a non armhf architecture to make sure it works before submitting it to the store?
<swordfish90> link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2KuANIptmZhaWU4azVaTVVLeUU/view?usp=sharing
<Elleo> swordfish90: using pkcon on my desktop I get 'Fatal error: Wrong architecture 'multi''; using click directly I also get: 'dpkg: warning: package architecture (multi) does not match system (amd64)'
<Elleo> should the arch not be 'all' instead of multi?
<Elleo> swordfish90: it runs fine once installed though
<Elleo> oh hang on, I might have just been running an old terminal version
<Elleo> yeah, the new one doesn't run
<Elleo> I'm running on utopic though, so maybe that just doesn't have support for 'multi' packages?
<swordfish90> Elleo, thank you for testing it... mmmh... I've tried following the guide written by Nicholas http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/12/creating-mutli-arch-click-packages.html ... I can't promise I did everything right though :) ...
<swordfish90> On the phone is working fine (with a signature error) do you have any idea what is wrong?
<Elleo> swordfish90: I'm not really familiar with any of the multiarch stuff, it'd be good if you could find someone running vivid on their desktop to test it
<Elleo> then at least you'd know whether it's simply not supported in utopic or not
<swordfish90> Elleo, ok, thank you. I'm going to install a vivid vm to test it.. Cheers...
<popey> swordfish90: will cooke has a laptop running unity8, I'm sure he'd love to test a fat package on that
<swordfish90> popey, thank you Alan... I'm going to ask him...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jdstrand_: I'm not knowledgeable enough to be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/click-reviewers-tools/oa-plugin-1520605/+merge/278952 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/click-reviewers-tools/oa-framework/+merge/278594 - maybe you or somebody in your team can take a look?
<ahayzen> Hi. has anyone noticed that on app startup a white box appears at the top of an app, pushing down the content for a split second? (this is most visible on Music as its dark themed, but I've also seen on messaging app)
<davmor2> popey: question, why is there no % button on the calculator?
<popey> davmor2, not enough room, and IIRC we figured it's something you can easily calculate
<popey> unlike square root
<davmor2> popey: this is very you just multiple it by 1.XX where XX is the percentage anything above 100% is just you being ripped off in Britain again right :)
<popey> Completely. Please feel free to file for a refund.
<davmor2> s/very/very true
<popey> All refunds will be processed promptly.
<davmor2> popey: no I just wondered if there was a reason, now I know there is I'm happy it's not just been overlooked
<mhall119> davmor2: did you want percent, or modulo?
<davmor2> mhall119: nearly all calculators come with a % button and I just noticed we didn't have one so thought I'd ask
<davmor2> mhall119: I think it is mostly there because the people that used calculators the most were auditors and accounts and they needed to know the % for tax etc
<mcphail> jdstrand_: can I annoy you again about the procedure to get a package manually reviewed for inclusion in the store? I have package 4033 which needs access to the SD card, so fails automatic validation. I think my apparmor permissions are the minimal set to achieve this
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think an sms I sent may not have transmitted, any log to check?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: possibly dbus.log, salem_ ^^^^
<pmcgowan> opps howd I end up n this channel
<salem_> pmcgowan, is the message bubble green in messaging-app?
<pmcgowan> salem_, no, but this was an outgoing message
<pmcgowan> and a min later the screen came on with no message shown
<pmcgowan> salem_, sorry
<pmcgowan> yes
<salem_> pmcgowan, hm, if the buble is green, it means ofono notified the upper layers that the message was sent.
<pmcgowan> salem_, the service provider log doesnt show it, pretty sure it didnt go
<pmcgowan> salem_, anything else to check?
<salem_> pmcgowan, let me see if dbus.log would show something useful. just a sec
<salem_> pmcgowan, did you send the message using the indicator? or messaging-app?
<pmcgowan> salem_, the app
<pmcgowan> salem_, nm I checked and it went
<pmcgowan> not sure why my screen keeps coming on though
<salem_> pmcgowan, could you run dbus-monitor > log? and wait for the screen to turn on again?
<salem_> pmcgowan, also, are you seeing the notification bubble on new text messages?
<pmcgowan> salem_, yeah its all fine, except for a diff bug witht the screen coming on
<pmcgowan> not related to messages
<pmcgowan> but disconcerting
<salem_> pmcgowan, ok, I thought it could be the telephony-service-indicator stuck, but it's not related then
<mcphail> appdevs - I would appreciate some feedback on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1521292 . Sorry if it is a bit ranty and incoherent, but I'm feeling a bit ranty and incoherent
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521292 in Ubuntu system image "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> mcphail, looking
<mcphail> pmcgowan: ta. We really need a workaround for this
<mcphail> jdstrand: thanks for reviewing the app
<pmcgowan> yeah its a big hole, came up before
<mcphail> pmcgowan: it is a lot of big holes, making up an even bigger one
<mcphail> The problem isn't just the read-access paths, but the awful situation where a user can't get data onto the device in the first place
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-01
<InnerCode> Hi, Is there an event listener which tiggers if a Ubuntu HTML5 SDK tab is opened?
<dholbach> good morning
<bartbes> is there any progress on having support for arbitrary control sequences in the terminal app?
<bartbes> or any modifier, but control's the only one impossible to enter atm
<bartbes> I suppose I might as well add some context: I just wrote a really shitty patch to do just that
<bartbes> because it turns out, not being able to press control makes things really annoying :P
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> balloons, here?
<lapisdecor> hi. I have a problem when trying to run a qml c++ project in the sdk, it says :-1: error: cannot find -lGL
<lapisdecor> it's an 'empty' app, just starting
<lapisdecor> its a qmake project with qml and c++
<lapisdecor> I also had an autopilot problem, but i removed the autopilot plugin
<lapisdecor> and test directories
<lapisdecor> can anyone help me?
<lapisdecor> it would be really nice if we had videos on youtube explaining this things...
<lapisdecor> appdevs
<lapisdecor> "appdevs"
<lapisdecor> I'm trying to follow this example, using the sdk: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/gettingstartedqml.html
<lapisdecor> as I didn't knew which project to choose, I chose qml with c++ library
<snizzo> popey: Regarding the xdg data folder not being automatically created, I solved the problem by creating the folder inside the qt code (it works). I think it could be worth mentioning somewhere (maybe askubuntu?)
<snizzo> I lost a week on that (due to not having a 4.5 and testing was therefore waay slow) since the problem happens only with 4.5
<bartbes> since people seem to be around, no terminal devs happen to be around as well?
<popey> bartbes, wassup?
<bartbes> I desperately need a control key :P
<popey> a specific key or ctrl in general?
<bartbes> so I've got a shitty patch, but I was wondering if someone else had done it already
<popey> no, nobody has
<bartbes> how can you get by without a control key?
<bartbes> especially without a tmux bar
<popey> i use custom toolbars which have the ctrl key combos i need
<popey> create a tmux bar and I'll merge it :)
<bartbes> anyway, my patch just adds 'Control', which when pressed modifies your next keypress
<popey> that would be great, does it work? :)
<bartbes> yes, it does work
<popey> can you throw the patch my way to have a look and test?
<popey> also a tmux bar would be great too :)
<bartbes> sure, I'll clean it up first though, I wrote it in a vm with a shitty resolution using vim.tiny without knowing how qml works, so it's quite messy atm
<popey> hehe
<popey> I look forward to seeing it, thanks.
<bartbes> theoretically it can do any other modifier, but ctrl's the only missing one
<bartbes> popey: what's the best way to send you the patch? and is a 'bzr diff' good enough?
<popey> bartbes, any how you like
<popey> bartbes, got the mail, will have a play tomorrow, thank you!
<bartbes> good, gmail was being forgetful whenever I typed 'pope'
<bartbes> it even suggested sending a message on google+, and then when I clicked it it said it couldn't do it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey man, I'm working on my flash card app again
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I'm adding the ability to import a sound to go with a card
<kenvandine> cool, music-app is registered as a source now :)
<rickspencer3> I've got some import code from another part of hte project, but that code doesn't actually save the file
<rickspencer3> I assume there are just a couple of lines I need to actually save the file, but I can't find those lines :P
<rickspencer3> little help?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> on esec
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/sound/SoundsList.qml#L213
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, including a ContentStore in the transfer request is probably the easiest way
<rickspencer3> right, I saw that code, but it wasn't easy to parse out what I needed ;)
<kenvandine> that'll save it to ~/.local/share/APP_ID/Type
<kenvandine> for music:
<kenvandine>  ~/.local/share/APP_ID/Music
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hmm, it's not really music, though
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we don't have a type for other sounds right now
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, first, can you tell me which line to look at in the file you pasted me?
<kenvandine> what app is providing the sound?
<kenvandine> line 213
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I think any app can, right? but most likely file manager
<kenvandine> file manager can provide any type
<kenvandine> so yeah
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, let me push and I will paste you a link
<kenvandine> cool
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/flash2/view/head:/components/AddSoundDialog.qml
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hold on, that's not right ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, now look :)
<kenvandine>  activeTransfer = peer.request();
<kenvandine> add a ContentStore then make that
<kenvandine> peer.request(appStore)
<kenvandine> or whatever you name it
<kenvandine> that'll send the file to that persistent directory instead of HubIncoming
<snizzo> kenvandine: random question: do apps have rw permissions on sdcard?
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<kenvandine> snizzo, nope
<kenvandine> well... music-app does
<snizzo> yeah...
<snizzo> why this limitation, if I can ask... security?
<kenvandine> yup
<snizzo> why android permits this? Is it insecure?
<kenvandine> snizzo, there are plans to allow access via content-hub
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, look at my example, see where i defined appStore?
<kenvandine> line 195
<snizzo> programmatic access like in android or access via some exchange ui like content-hub?
<kenvandine> UI via content-hub
<kenvandine> not direct access
<snizzo> ok
<snizzo> I'm also looking forward real background code execution...
<kenvandine> well, there might be a way to use an app specific location on the sdcard
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, it's not clear form the docs what contentscope I want
<rickspencer3> app? user?
<kenvandine> app
<kenvandine> that's per app
<kenvandine> snizzo, like /sdcard/APP_ID/blah
<kenvandine> and you'd get rw access to that
<kenvandine> not sure if you can do that yet
<snizzo> i have the same app, on android and ubuntu touch (more less ported). I'd thought that on ubuntu touch it would have run better (more compatible sdk since it's the main sdk) but it still runs better on android. Way better. Mostly because of rw limitations (but that's not critical) and the most for not having real multitasking. That's overkill.
<snizzo> if you like feedback :)
<BOHverkill> yes? ;)
<kenvandine> snizzo, rw limitations is generally a very good thing :)
<snizzo> BOHverkill: hey!
<kenvandine> snizzo, but yes, it's a difference in the platforms
<BOHverkill> hi snizzo
<kenvandine> of course we think our approach is better for the user
<snizzo> I'm just giving feedback telling you this limitations are in fact affecting user experience, that's all.
<snizzo> ok :)
<kenvandine> yeah, we're aware
<kenvandine> in the end the user will be better off
<kenvandine> but we aren't there yet
<snizzo> ahh ok
<snizzo> so it's in your plans to implement some kind of multitasking too?
<kenvandine> not my area
<rickspencer3> \o/ my code crashed Unity :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<snizzo> ah... that's the real problem imho. rw isn't critical at all
<snizzo> rickspencer3: happed to me a lot too
<snizzo> happened*
 * kenvandine has a hard time crashing unity 
<kenvandine> :-D
<snizzo> kenvandine: well in my case, just press the green arrow on ubuntu sdk and crash. Not unity, the whole X. Back to lightdm directly.
<kenvandine> oh, on the desktop
<kenvandine> not the phone
<snizzo> ahhh yeah. No, never crashed on the phone
<rickspencer3> oh, I crashed the phone
<kenvandine> although that shouldn't crash unity on the desktop either
<kenvandine> :)
<bartbes> nothing a kill -11 can't fix ;)
<rickspencer3> I think I brought down ContentHub
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, unlikely... /me hides
<snizzo> bartbes: of course :D
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, content-hub won't effect unity though
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, so I now can access the url of the file at qml: file:///home/phablet/.cache/flash.rickspencer3/HubIncoming/2/gd77-05-07d1t07.mp3
<kenvandine> on the app switching could, which we do via ubuntu-app-launch
<rickspencer3> what do I do with it?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, shouldn't be there if you see the ContentStore in the request
<kenvandine> s/see/set
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, um, I did set the contentstore
<kenvandine> push your code
<kenvandine> i wonder if it's because you're using All
<snizzo> kenvandine: last question I promise. r permissions for sdcard are there or need to content hub again?
<kenvandine> which is a very special case
<kenvandine> snizzo, i really don't know what's there now, but the plan is for you to be able to read from an app specific location on the sdcard
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, I pushed
<snizzo> okok
<kenvandine> not any location
<snizzo> ok got it, thank you :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ok, that looks right
<kenvandine> i bet if you change the type to Music it'll work :/
<kenvandine> so ContentType::All is special, and it only exists in the qml bindings
<kenvandine> the backend doesn't know about it
<kenvandine> i bet there's a case in the ContentStore code we don't handle it right
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, please file a bug about that
<rickspencer3> um
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, should I change it to Music?
<kenvandine> just try it
<kenvandine> i need to fix the bug though :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, the alternative is to not set the store in the request, like you did before
<kenvandine> then use ContentItem.move(DIR)
<kenvandine> which will move it to a new location
<kenvandine> problem is then you need to construct the path yourself
<rickspencer3> it looks it just made a Music dir for me
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> that means it worked :)
<rickspencer3> qml: file:///home/phablet/.cache/flash.rickspencer3/HubIncoming/2/gd77-05-07d1t07.mp3
<rickspencer3> yeah
<kenvandine> so i have a bug in All handing
<kenvandine> oh
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> qml: file:///home/phablet/.local/share/flash.rickspencer3/Music/gd77-05-07d1t07.mp3
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> perfect
<kenvandine> that will be persistent
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> it's a little weird that it is "Music", but it will be hidden from users
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i should fix the All handling there
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i need to run out to drive a kid
<kenvandine> i'll bbl
<rickspencer3> o/
<snizzo> kenvandine: sorry I have to bother you again. I have an app that uses xda data folder ~/.local/share/<appname>
<snizzo> but only on bq e4.5 xdg folder aren't created on installation
<bartbes> they don't need to be
<snizzo> so i can't use them, only in bq e4.5, and I own the E5 so I'm going crazy
<bartbes> I'm fairly sure I looked this up recently, any app that uses the xdg folders must create them
<bartbes> or is that not allowed?
<snizzo> ah
<snizzo> bartbes: I tried both, to directly use the folder (works in some devices) and to create it because it wasn't there and on some devices folder are alredy there, on some creation works, on someone elses creation is impossible
<bartbes> hmm, I can't find it
<bartbes> impossible because you're not allowed to, or because it already exists?
<snizzo> because I'm not allowed to
<snizzo> trouble is I'm facing different behaviour on different devices
<snizzo> should it make a difference installing click from the store or by hand?
<bartbes> ah, there we go "If, when attempting to write a file, the destination directory is non-existant an attempt should be made to create it with permission 0700. If the destination directory exists already the permissions should not be changed."
<bartbes> I'm not sure, I'm fairly new to this myself, I just happen to have read a lot of the xdg specs :P
<snizzo> ah
<snizzo> the problem for me is different behaviour on different devices
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> davmor2, you test using vcards / vcf files now and then?
<davmor2> popey: yup I send them via contacts app from one device to another
<davmor2> popey: why?
<popey> i need a valid vcf file to test something
<davmor2> popey: infact I tend to send you contact because short of your address I have all the other fields filled out :)
<davmor2> popey: ah just sms yourself a contact :)
<davmor2> popey: you can also use dekko now too :)
<davmor2> popey: at least DanChapman added it not sure if it is in the store with that yet
<popey> looking at bug 1447721 to add vcard support to file manager
<ubot5> bug 1447721 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Vcard (.vcf) support" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447721
<popey> it's simple to do, just need a vcard to test it
<davmor2> popey: try and use one like your wife for example where you have name, number, email, work email, address etc, open gmail tap on attach and open contacts select that contact all good
<davmor2> popey: or sms it
<davmor2> popey: either way works :)
<DanChapman> davmor2: yeah the share vcard fix is not in the store just yet.
<popey> hmmm
<davmor2> popey: what's up
<popey> just trying to figure out how
<DanChapman> popey: you could also just export you google contacts in the web ui and get a nice big vcf file
<davmor2> popey: which do you want gmail or sms
<popey> right, used an android device to email me a contact
<popey> will detatch that and put on phone, thanks chaps!
<davmor2> popey: no worries
<popey> \o/ patch works
<popey> I can share vcards from file manager now
<popey> best two lines I've written today!
<DanChapman> :-D
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: hey! i'm having some troubles trying to get dekko to run using the ubuntu sdk desktop kit due to Ubuntu.Content and Ubuntu.PushNotifications not being installed. Shouldn't these be included in the desktop kit as they are part of the sdk?
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: thanks for reminding me, let me fix that...
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: we need to build the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1 and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-push-plugin with the Desktop Kit
<DanChapman> bzoltan_, :-) oh brilliant thanks! I wasn't sure if I had a broken install or something. So I can  just expect to get that in a coming update?
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: a week or two
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: ok thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ do you know what 'Unable to get "use_description_for_commit" configuration for music-app-ci' means on jenkins? https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/generic-update-mp/213/console
<brendand> ahayzen, it's expecting to find use_description_for_commit in here: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/generic-update-mp/213/parameters/
<ahayzen> balloons, oh cmake
<ahayzen> brendand, oh ..
<ahayzen> brendand, how do i fix that? or is that something you guys normally setup?
<ahayzen> interestingly another one passed, maybe a rerun will be enough
<brendand> ahayzen, that job succeeded though?
<brendand> ahayzen, they all say that but still succeed
<ahayzen> oh ok
<ahayzen> must have been the cmake issue i found inside
<brendand> ahayzen, i'm not sure it has anything to do with cmake - it's in that voteOnMergeProposal script/command which I can't see the source for
<ahayzen> brendand, eg this one passes https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/generic-update-mp/216/console
<ahayzen> brendand, i assume this is failing https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/generic-update-mp/213/console due to the inner error here https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-ci/14/console
<ahayzen> its just not as obvious as the old jenkins :-/
<ahayzen> or maybe i'm just clicking the wrong link with the new jenkins :-P
<brendand> ahayzen, generic-update-mp is passed PASS or FAIL as the parameter --status for voteOnMergeProposal based on the upstream job (music-app-ci)
<brendand> ahayzen, so yes it says DEBUG: FAILED because that job failed
<brendand> ahayzen, the jbo itself is not failing though :)
<brendand> job
<ahayzen> brendand, yup :-) just blame me not adjusting to the new bot :-)
<brendand> ahayzen, so in summary the use_description_for_commit thing is a bug probably but doesn't impact on the outcome of the job
<ahayzen> brendand, yup thanks for looking :-)
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: one possible impediment is that many of the build dependencies of these two APIs exist only since Vivid, so building them for trusty might be tricky
<dobey> is anyone around familiar with low level qt development?
<ogra_> dobey, like hacking GUI apps in a basement  ?
<dobey> ogra_: like determining if a qt main loop is running or not
<ogra_> :)
<beni_> hei can anyone here help me with my ubuntu sdk trouble
<beni_> i need help
<mcphail> beni_: we won't know until you ask your question :)
<beni_> i need to create an app, a WLAN Scanner --> grpahical view , and listview of available networks
<beni_> which project do i have to create?
<beni_> the app should work on ubuntu touch
<beni_> is there a way to create such kinde of app in pure "c++" or in pure "qml"?
<mcphail> beni_: Suspect you're going to need one of the projects with a qml frontend and a c++ backend. There are templates for that in the SDK which are quite self-explanatory
<beni_> yeah thanks, but there is another problem i have
<beni_> when i use a qml app with c++ backend i cant change the design
<beni_> "designer" says that it cant find the qmlplugins
<beni_> i already reinstalled "ubuntu sdk" and also "ubuntu"
<beni_> but it still doesnt work
<beni_> mcphail do you know what i can do?
<mcphail> beni_: designer doesn't work, I'm afraid
<beni_> what can i do?
<mcphail> beni_: I'm afraid you have to define the UI in code. At least QML makes it easy
<beni_> so this is usually so?
<DanChapman> It's probably easier to do it in code than use that designer anyway :-D
<mcphail> beni_: this is a known issue with qtcreator and custom UI components. All the Ubuntu components are custom
<beni_> so you would reccomend me to do it in code? :)
<DanChapman> It's the only way to do it atm
<beni_> ok do you know if its possible to make a graphical view of all these networks, like its usual for a wlanscanner?
<mcphail> beni_: of course. I think there is a scanner app in the store already
<beni_> do you know the name?
<mcphail> beni_: I'm trying to find it, but the uappexplorer search function is awful :(
<beni_> i found a network scanner but it hasnt got graphical view of networks
<mcphail> beni_: hmm. Thought there was one but I can't find it so I may be havering...
<beni_> so can i use its source code somehow?
<mcphail> beni_: I suspect you're going to need information on channel and signal strength?
<beni_> yes
 * mcphail wonders how you can get that information in a confined app...
<mcphail> beni_: there is an unconfined app which does it - https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/wifiscanner.mzanetti
<mcphail> beni_: suspect that information won't be available to a confined app, so you won't get it into the normal store. mzanetti might be able to advise ^^
<beni_> thank you for your help, you helped me very much
<mcphail> beni_: np. Happy hacking :)
<dobey> or how to run a single qt test inside a qt main loop, without doing so for all tests
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<rickspencer3> so, my addSoundDialog
<rickspencer3> looking at it now, it looks pretty self-contained
<rickspencer3> have you considered creating some dialog components for the sdk that wrap up all the complexity of peerpicker, connections, contentstore, etc...?
<rickspencer3> like "AddMusicDialog"?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<davmor2> hey ogra_ question you're g+ is there a reason not to integrate the account sign in to online accounts? Do you know how hard that would be?
<zzarr> hello! is there a way to install a 16.04 framework (kit) in Qt (Ubuntu SDK)?
<zzarr> a better question yet is there a way to get QT += bluetooth to work? (build)
<ogra_> davmor2, a bit of work ... why do you think thats needed ?
<ogra_> (beyond obviously being more confortable on first login)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's nicer if you already have an account
<ogra_> the current setup allows multiple accounts even if you dont want all of them as system accounts
<ogra_> if i tie it into the system accounts i cant keep that functionality
<ogra_> so there is a tradeoff that kept me from looking into it yet
<ogra_> (i also expect the CSS will soon change a lot so the app might break til i have adjusted everything ... so time to put into new stuff will be short)
<davmor2> ogra_: ah fair enough
<popey> dholbach, I have uploaded a new docviewer to the store, could you please review it when you get a moment?
<dholbach> ep
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> popey, I can't see it
<popey> oh, I'm probably an idiot then
<popey> I need to submit for manual review, one mo
<dholbach> ok
<popey> dholbach, which I have now done :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> will check
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> popey, you're going from multi to armhf?
<popey> yes
<popey> it has libreoffice bundled in
<popey> it's too big as a multi
<dholbach> so it will leave some users on the old version, right?
<popey> x86 users, of which I suspect there are near zero
<popey> but yes.
<dholbach> it crashes click-review for me
<dholbach> so I'll have to debug that first
<popey> hah, great :)
<dholbach> I was in the middle of something else, but I'll take a look at it now
<popey> sorry :(
<popey> I didn't expect this to be any more than a button press
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> popey, are you sure the .url-dispatcher file is correct?
 * popey looks
<dholbach> shouldn't it specify 'urls' somewhere?
<dholbach> it's what makes click-reviewers-tools explode
<popey> sverzegnassi, ^
<popey> dholbach, other apps don't have a urls line
<dholbach> have an example click for me?
<dholbach> I'm no expert on this at all
<popey> me either
<popey> just looking at other url-dispatcher files on my pc
<popey> s/pc/phone/
<popey> the music app doesn't have one.
<popey> is click-review expecting the url-dispatcher file to be _in_ a folder called urls?
<popey> because that's where it is in gallery.
<popey> but music, calendar and reminders have the same format as docviewer
<dholbach> how can I view the manifest of the click?
<sverzegnassi> mmh... having a look. We've moved the .url-dispatcher file recently in another folder.
<sverzegnassi> I probably forgot to update something in the CMake files
<dholbach> ah, click info
<dholbach>     "hooks": {
<dholbach>         "docviewer": {
<dholbach>             "apparmor": "docviewer.apparmor",
<dholbach>             "content-hub": "docviewer-content.json",
<dholbach>             "desktop": "com.ubuntu.docviewer.desktop",
<dholbach>             "urls": ""
<dholbach>         }
<dholbach>     },
<dholbach> so 'urls' is empty
<dholbach> that might be a problem
<popey> where does that come from?
<dholbach> click info com.ubuntu.docviewer_2.0.223_armhf.click
<popey> neat, never knew about that :)
<sverzegnassi> dholbach: ok, i forgot to set @URLS_FILE@ variable
<popey> sverzegnassi,             "urls": "@URLS_FILE@"
<popey> heh :)
<popey> \o/ thanks dholbach
<popey> sverzegnassi, got time to make a merge now and I'll test and approve?
<sverzegnassi> popey: I only need 5 minutes :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I'll get some coffee :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<sverzegnassi> popey: haha
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<sverzegnassi> thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> sverzegnassi, popey: I wrote a patch for the reviewers tools (https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1522777) - thanks for bringing it up
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1522777 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "IsADirectoryError: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '/tmp/clickreview-h712bz1m/'" [Undecided,New]
<popey> hah, fixes all round!
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^ I wasn't quite sure how to write a test for it - maybe you can take a quick look later on?
 * popey gently tickles dholbach with a new app in the store :)
<dholbach> popey, checking
<popey> dholbach, ignore me, all done, as you were :)
<dholbach> ok
<jdstrand> dholbach: there isn't a good way to test those because _extract_url_dispatcher() is mocked. one could create a fake package to test it, but I don't think it is strictly required for this
<jdstrand> dholbach: I committed the change
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<bartbes> popey: had a chance to look at my terminal patch yet?
<popey> bartbes, sorry, not yet. Will take a look a little later, Had a couple of app updates to get out the door
<popey> bartbes, you're (near) the top of the list though :)
<bartbes> ok cool
<bartbes> popey: you seem to be the person to ask, how can I stop the terminal app from sending SIGSTOP to my active process when it is backgrounded?
<bartbes> or is that something ubuntu phone does, rather than the terminal app?
<popey> it's the phone
<popey> however, there is a workaround :)
<popey> Install TweakGeek from the Open Store. https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<popey> it has an option to let you let apps run forever
<popey> btw, we have a good build of SDL2 which we could try getting love2d working with if you fancy it :)
<bartbes> does it also have an option to not tie the compositor to whatever's on screen, the framerate dips are annoying
<popey> bartbes, pass
<popey> mzanetti, do you know if we'll have that qtmir fix in for ota8.5 (I know I mentioned to pmcgowan about this, but thought you might know technical details)
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1518764
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518764 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption when paused" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> popey, yes it is
<ahayzen> \o/
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-wakelocks/+merge/279502
<mzanetti> popey, there's 2 related branches. see the MP description
<popey> Excellent work chaps!
<mhall119> can someone tell me location of the vivid-phone-overlay PPA?
<bartbes> hah, so I just installed openstore "summary goes here"
<mhall119> is it https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay ?
<popey> mhall119, deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main
<popey> thats what's on my phone
<davmor2> mhall119: sure it's just over there /me points
<mhall119> davmor2: :-P
<mhall119> thanks popey
<davmor2> mhall119: you're only jealous that my ability to point is so accurate ;)
<rickspencer3> silly question, but I can't find the answer!
<rickspencer3> how do I access my app's data directory in a touch app?
<rickspencer3> for context, I am using content hub to import sound files which get saved under /home/phablet/.local/share/flash.rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> well, under /home/phablet/.local/share/flash.rickspencer3/Music
<rickspencer3> I assume there must be some variable that I can use to access the dir rather than hard coding the full path?
<mcphail> rickspencer3: $XDG_DATA_HOME
<rickspencer3> that works in QML?
<rickspencer3> interesting
<mcphail> rickspencer3: that gets you the ~/.local/share bit, at least
<mcphail> rickspencer3: not sure QML has any way for file i/o. Don't you need a c++ backend for that?
<rickspencer3> hmm, don't know
<mcphail> rickspencer3: anyway, for paths see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ and scroll down to Runtime Environment
 * rickspencer3 looks
<DanChapman> rickspencer3, AFAIK there isn't any variables exposed that define those XDG_* locations in qml. You would either need to hard code them or move into c++ and use something like QStandardPaths (which is probably overkill in your usecase)
<rickspencer3> hi DanChapman
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think I'll just go the "hardcode" route
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> too bad, but ...
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<DanChapman> yeah it's not ideal. :-/
<mcphail> rickspencer3: best check you can create a valid .click package with hardcoded paths. I have a vague feeling that may fail click validation
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16408691/get-home-and-or-username-in-qml might be helpful
<JanC> maybe the Ubuntu SDK should provide an easy-to-include/use module with functionality like that...  :)
<mhall119> yes, I would like to see a pre-install library to manage local files, it could include properties for all of the XDG paths
<mhall119> one of my apps is dead-in-the-water right now because I don't have that, and I haven't bothered to add a C++ plugin to do it
<JanC> and there might be other commonly-needed-but-not-available-in-QML stuff that could go in there too
<qt> exit
<qt> quit
<mcphail> I think just about all file access needs c++, but that stuff is easy anyway
<mhall119> mcphail: it does, but a generic plugin that exports that to QML could be written
<mhall119> really it would need to list directories and files in them, and allow simple operations like creating, copying, moving and deleting them
<mhall119> it wouldn't even need to support read/write
<mhall119> though that might be nice to have too (not sure how much effort it would be to manipulate raw file data in javascript)
<mcphail> Yes, I haven't done much manipulation of char streams in javascript, for the really dirty stuff
<ahayzen> IIRC in the super early days of music we used the nemo file model plugin or something which could list directories and files
<ahayzen> ah .. import org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel 1.0
<mhall119> ahayzen: is that system-installed?
<mhall119> or does it have to be included in each app?
<ahayzen> mhall119, no don't think its seeded anymore, as it was for us
<ahayzen> it'd have to be bundled i guess
<mhall119> yeah, I think that was just a temporary hack to unblock you guys though
<ahayzen> we moved from org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel to  org.nemomobile.grilo after that  then you mediascanner
<ahayzen> yeah it was
<ahayzen> mhall119, interestingly though there is this package now qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel
<ahayzen> so maybe it is something that will appear in the future
<ahayzen> note it was qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel before.. so maybe it is something being endorsed by Qt ?
<mhall119> I think the qt labs one has been around for a while, but I don't think it's seeded
<ahayzen> yeah i wouldn't expect it to be seeded
<ahayzen> mhall119, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qt-labs-folderlistmodel-folderlistmodel.html
<mhall119> yeah, it's in the same docs packages as things that are seeded
<mhall119> even if it is included, it looks to only be a ListModel implementation
<ahayzen> its enough just to tell what in a directory though :-)
<ahayzen> mhall119, probably best to ask the SDK guys :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-05
<mcphail> tedg: is there a way I can use ubuntu-app-launch to call gdb on the launched app?
<popey> mcphail, wouldn't that need root?
<popey> bartbes, tried your patch but it didn't work here. I get a vibrate when i tap "Control" but if I then tap a key (like D) it just echos it, doesn't do "CTRL+D". Am I doing/holding it wrong?
<bartbes> hmm, I guess the device osk uses another codepath?
<bartbes> that's weird
<bartbes> I haven't figured out how to upload to my phone from the vm
<mcphail> popey: that's why I'm trying to get it to run "gdb appname" rather than running the app and attaching afterwards :)
<bartbes> oh, there's a separate event that can also trigger key presses
<MikkoMM> Hi! I must ask from the wiser: I've been making Scope with JavaScript, but I've had no luck with reading the scope's settings. I'm not even sure if it's supported already or not. Has anyone had success with the config and JS-scope?
<popey> MikkoMM, ooh, new territory. Maybe poke davidcalle when he's around during the week.
<MikkoMM> popey: Thanks, I'll do that!
<bartbes> popey: do you happen to know how the osk injects keypresses?
<popey> bartbes, I don't, sorry.
<popey> you having trouble getting your stuff running on a device?
<popey> do you have an armhf "kit" in the sdk?
<bartbes> well, I run the sdk in a vm I've barely set up
<bartbes> I haven't really spent much time figuring out how to get that to work
<popey> bartbes, basically create an armhf kit, that will enable you to build a native click for the phone
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/ has the basics
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-06
<mcphail> popey: having a look at https://github.com/lunixbochs/glshim and https://github.com/p3/regal which are libGL replacements which claim to convert GL->GLES. Might increase the number of games we can port? Would be interesting to see if you could get quake running in opengl mode ;)
<popey> mcphail, iiinteresting
 * mcphail can't understand "silent" makefiles, where the only indication of progress is the speed of the fan...
<bartbes> I really like automake's silent-rules
<bartbes> still shows you what is going on without completely flooding your screen with text
<Kivi> zbenjamin, ping
<Kivi> zbenjamin, this works right? http://i.imgur.com/izmOJQs.png
<Kivi> I'll give it a push, and if it works, you can accept it.
<Kivi> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/added-copyright-license-header/+merge/279688
<Grimm_> Hi, my name is Collins, I'm 16 and I'll like to contribute in the development of Ubuntu! I have a coding experience in HTML5, C++ and a little bit of PHP.
<zbenjamin> Kivi: new nickname?
<Kivi> zbenjamin, yep~
<Kivi> I forget why
<Kivi> but yes
<zbenjamin> Kivi: lol, not sure if that is enough. But Mirv should know
<zbenjamin> Mirv: is that acceptable as a licence header? http://i.imgur.com/izmOJQs.png
<DanChapman> Grimm_, Hi there! I would suggest first having a read here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/ and see if there is a particular app you would like to start contributing to.
<Kivi> Grimm_, 16 and already doing C++?! Wow ;)
<Kivi> C++ is good if you are interested in learning Qt.
<Grimm_> Kivi: wow ok
<Grimm_> Kivi: But wouldn't be a little bit odd to ask questions about Qt in a C++ channel?
<Mirv> zbenjamin: should be LGPL, right? to be compatible with other QtC stuff. if ever to be upstreamed, will need Qt CLA.
<zbenjamin> Mirv: probably yes
<zbenjamin> Mirv: he is gone already :/
<Mirv> zbenjamin: I think the standard license short text is probably needed too instead of just url. the other lines are not needed in headers but also don't hurt
<zbenjamin> Mirv: yeah i had the same thought
<snizzo_> appdevs is developer.ubuntu.com down also for you?
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/ works for me
<ahayzen> snizzo_, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/developer.ubuntu.com :-)
<snizzo_> yeah my bad, this kind of down http://paste.ubuntu.com/13762088/
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> looks like you've got to a page that is broken
<lpotter> I must say, the time from app dev to store publish is fantastically short and streamlined
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-05
<renato__> popey, hey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/reminders-app/snappy-unity8/+merge/312393
<popey> renato__: taking a look...
<renato__> thanks
<popey> renato__: why does it need devmode?
<renato__> popey, the unity8 does not exists and to get it approved on store they need to be on devmode for now
<popey> ah
<popey> ok
<popey> approved
<renato__> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-06
<jgdx> zsombi, hey, got a couple of minutes? I have a question about the migration from pageStack to apl.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-07
<pmcg1> popey, hey did anyone snap dekko yet?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-09
<NeoTheThird[m]> Hey, i'm having problems with the qml webview container. Eventhough i added the networking and webview permissions, i get an apparmor denial. Any ideas for workarounds? There's a bugreport here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1541686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1541686 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "apparmor denials with using XMLHttpRequest" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jgdx> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> jgdx: hai, saw you pinged me earlier
<jgdx> zsombi, hey, got help from timp
<zsombi> jgdx: ah, ok :)
<jgdx> but he also pinged you
<jgdx> related to our discussion
<renato__> popey, mhall119, hey guys could you publish this package into the store over the coredevteam ownership? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/+snap/ubuntu-document-viewer
<renato__> and please add me as contributor if possible.
<mhall119> renato__: I don't think I have access, and popey is out today
<mhall119> can it it wait until he's back?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-11
<tomreyn> hi. i need to develop a simple graphical frontend for interacting with a subset of clamscan (clamav) functionality. it is to work across all major desktop environments, on ubuntu lts only. it really only needs to provide access to a list of recently detected  infected files, and to view version information.
<tomreyn> i think it would be nice to realize this with a (lib)indicator integration / object.
<tomreyn> do you think this could / would work, is there a better way to achieve this?
